# Park you tent pegs here!!!



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

*Park you tent pegs here!!!~(Base Camp).*

Greetings 

Got my lappy on this here team a while. 
Where's the beer, I'm expecting company 

Crunch on 




P'S......Don't mock my ppd, I'm only a lil guy


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to TPU's WCG team!  
P.S. Any PPD is better than none at all!  Every little bit counts!


----------



## A novice (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the team thanks for the help


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks and Welcome to the team!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Grrrr, blooming 9 hours on Collatz before my second core kicks in.....meh, we'll get there


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

......My spidey senses are detecting the imminint patter of backup cores.

Best get the port-a-loo ready


----------



## ERazer (Oct 21, 2009)

welcome


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 21, 2009)

A beer from me to you.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Why thank you 

That's a long drink lol.
Coulda delivered it though, I am only 30 miles away


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome Blackheeler 

Go pitch your tent, the bar is ready


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome Charles 

Man it's p***ing down here!!!
Maybe Ted will stop by, he likes the rain


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2009)

You wanna mock small PDD, try mocking my P3, it's getting about 40PPD right now


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

It all adds up. 

Will put my trusty old dually on it tomorrow


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 21, 2009)

I brought some beer too. The BEST beer I've ever had, and yes that includes over 50 of the best international beers I've tasted. Enjoy all.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

How did you know these guys are a bunch of drunks? 
I gotta stay sober to keep 'em in line 

Is just a lil vacation for us but hopefully we can add a little something to your push for the top 50


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Seems only the top 100 will show, so if ya wanna be on this page~_no slacking_....except for me of course 

(They won't notice me on page 3 )


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> How did you know these guys are a bunch of drunks?
> I gotta stay sober to keep 'em in line
> 
> Is just a lil vacation for us but hopefully we can add a little something to your push for the top 50



So, do you think any of your base camp buddies will follow you over here for a bit?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

With my stats I certainly hope so 
May not be the force we used to be but I have faith 

Been a while since I ran this, hence my stats


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 21, 2009)

Where do you live? I'm in Bradford now studying - i should change it really.


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 21, 2009)

mmmmmmm, did someone say beer?

G'day All!

Just backed the ute up, feel free to help yourselves 
Chris.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi 

I see you brought the emergency supplies 
All we need now is some core power!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Wootage!!! First result is in the mail


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 22, 2009)

Posted a few last night, mine have got a bit further to travel though


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Darn, so I will be behind everyone before we even get going 

Crunch Hard!!!


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

blackheeler said:


> Posted a few last night, mine have got a bit further to travel though



blackheeler Welcome to the team.


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks A novice 

vaio, is there any other way to crunch?


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

Move over pup...


----------



## Orakk (Oct 22, 2009)

Evening party goers.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 22, 2009)

GOOD to see you guys


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 22, 2009)

And you too Mike!! 

(and the other two of course )


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad you stopped by Rob 
Hi mike 

Welcome also to mousie 

I think that makes 5 of us for this unofficial walkabout........bad pup broke the rules again


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackheeler has stolen a march on us........9,906 
Nice start Chris


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

Will take a few days to clear my Collatz cache... but, I'll get there eventually.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Charles .........Look forward to it 

I found Collatz cpu runtime v gpu a bit of a joke.........60 hours on my notebook


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 22, 2009)

Just lucky timing on my part vaio, I'm not holding anything in reserve


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Grrrr, maybe I should find another rig 
Got 6 results but no stats yet


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I think that makes 5 of us for this unofficial walkabout........bad pup broke the rules again



Make that 6....good morning rick


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 22, 2009)

**Welcome all Base Camp visitors.**  Hope you enjoy your stay. You won't find a better team of crunchers to hang out with!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

rick likes to hang out, we prefer to crunch 

BTW......Hide the sheep


----------



## mousie (Oct 22, 2009)

*lurks by*


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

*Squeek*

Hi mousie, nice to see you here

Should have another machine online tonight, it too is mopping up some Collatz work....and I thought it was on Gimps lol.

Used to check rigs


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

First stats report:

Blackheeler: 9906.
Cswchan: 0 
Orakk: 0 
mousie: 0 
rwillis 0 
vaio. 0 

Think it's fair to say that Blackheeler has the edge right now and......the only way is up 

Less zero's on next report I hope


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

Soooo... I've almost got all my cache spent and actually starting to crunch some WCG WUs... will try for another couple cores today... Does WCG support CUDA?


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> rick likes to hang out, we prefer to crunch
> 
> BTW......Hide the sheep



Where??? There's sheep here???


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

cswchan said:


> Soooo... I've almost got all my cache spent and actually starting to crunch some WCG WUs... will try for another couple cores today... Does WCG support CUDA?



Nope, not yet 
But there is hope


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the team
Cswchan
Orakk 
mousie
rwillis
Thanks for the help


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Guys


----------



## cswchan (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol, thought my notebook had overheated (again).........the power cable popped out.
Don't think the WU got corrupted thankfully  

Hoping to rustle up a new badge since everyone seems to collect them


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Technically I guess there are actually 7 of us here cos mike was already here 
Wonder why rick can't get forum access?------they must really value the sheep here


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> First stats report:
> 
> Blackheeler: 9906.
> Cswchan: 0
> ...



Muahahahahaha................

Hide the goats as well


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard Troy


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> First stats report:
> 
> Blackheeler: 9906.
> Cswchan: 0
> ...




Ya'll are a bunch of crazies.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, aren't you an XS guy RAMMIE?

And he says we be crazy


----------



## Troy (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Pup.

Hi folks.
Glad to help out for awhile.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Not seen you around for so long I had to stop by BBT .......Great to have you onboard


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hmmmm, aren't you an XS guy RAMMIE?
> 
> And he says we be crazy



TPU is a great team and I'm proud to have once been a member.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 23, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> TPU is a great team and I'm proud to have *once *been a member.



I think we would be more than happy to have you back .


----------



## Troy (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Not seen you around for so long I had to stop by BBT .......Great to have you onboard



Your pm is what led me here.
And its good to give back to the community for the help I have received, on numerous occasions.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes they seem a nice crew, and I see a lot of familiar names around the place......another of FUGGER's database outages


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> ...............................another of FUGGER's database outages



You seem to have RRR disease!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Is there a project to crunch for it?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Is there a project to crunch for it?



SOB


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Two ways to read that answer, and one of them involves math zzzzzzzzzzz!
Hoping we'll get a little more support before the weekend


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

RAMMIE and paulieg~you both now have full access at Base Camp forums 
I hope you enjoy the place and the the concept of what we do


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks vaiopup!
Think I will join ya'll on a trek in the near future.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> RAMMIE and paulieg~you both now have full access at Base Camp forums
> I hope you enjoy the place and the the concept of what we do



I'll be paying you a visit.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Uh oh


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

*Stats:*

blackheeler--                         0:011:21:17:53 -- 	 	 24,598 -- 	 	 41 
mousie--                               0:006:03:14:14 -- 	 	 20,074 -- 	 	 39 
Troy614--                             0:006:13:30:49 -- 	 	 17,538 -- 	 	 30
vaio--                                  0:002:06:26:47 -- 	         05,674 -- 	 	 13
rwillis--                                0:000:15:24:30--  	 	 01,124 -- 	 	 02
Orakk--                               0:000:07:39:20 -- 	 	 00,860 -- 	         03 
cswchan--                          no return yet.


More or less amounts to:

*27 days and 19 hours
69-868 points
128 results*

Off and running


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh dear, better break out the panadol, I'm about to get trampled 

The more the merrier RAMMIE and Paulieg, it's a terrific concept to see in action


----------



## cswchan (Oct 23, 2009)

Still crunching a few Malaria & Collatz 30 hr WUs... almst done them though... 1st resultshould show up by tomorrow for WCG.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Be good to see you amongst the numbers Charles 
Yes, doing Collatz with cpu is tiresome, I still have a few here to finish off too.

Paulie, sending a pm regarding a site access problem


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Be good to see you amongst the numbers Charles
> Yes, doing Collatz with cpu is tiresome, I still have a few here to finish off too.
> 
> Paulie, sending a pm regarding a site access problem



I'm on it.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks paulie


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> *Stats:*
> 
> blackheeler--                         0:011:21:17:53 -- 	 	 24,598 -- 	 	 41
> mousie--                               0:006:03:14:14 -- 	 	 20,074 -- 	 	 39
> ...



We'll do better over the weekend~honest


----------



## cswchan (Oct 23, 2009)

Currently have 4 WUs waiting for validation...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

They'll get there


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

cswchan said:


> Currently have 4 WUs waiting for validation...


That's not unusual, I have had 3-4 pages of "pending validation" WUs, I usually never get below an entire page of pending validation WUs..  I actually like the whole process of validation, that way if I have less than stellar production one day WUs that are validated from past days keep my numbers from being quite so bad.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Would hate to see DDTUNG's validation list


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Hopefully rick and sujo will be able to post here soon.
They have been having account validation issues.

Hoping Ted and one or two others will stop by too.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

TLD has arrived, welcome Ted 
I only have 3 more Collatz units to finish off now so hopefully can start building a pending list


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to the trek sujo 

Can we get the trekker numbers into double figures?
Will we clear a 50k day?
A 100k day?

Watch this space


----------



## sujo (Oct 23, 2009)

got 4 2.7 gig cores thrashing out the wu's. Should see something soon. (I hope)


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Good good. 

The HCC units are quite small so they may return soon~if you're on them.

Trekker count up to 9~wonder if we can make double figures?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Greetings 

I want to do well on the trek so i have just thrown windows on an old dually my eldest killed....she trashed the os.

Anyway, had to set her from memory, having not set her up for about 3 years.

No idea what the settings were so just hoping for the best.

X2 Manchester with no volt adjustments.

Set her at 250 x 10 with ram at 166......1.4vcore.

Memory timings may need tweaking.....will see how she copes with an hour of WCG along with "psycho rig killer daughter" usage.

If it comes to the worst at least it will be another 2 x 2ghz (stock) for the cause.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I'm here............. Ok I'm here now - Thanks for letting me in


----------



## mike047 (Oct 23, 2009)

rwillis said:


> I think I'm here............. Ok I'm here now - Thanks for letting me in



Hey, you "ole goat"


----------



## rwillis (Oct 23, 2009)

Sup Mike - great to see you around again


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

About bloody time 

Hi guys


----------



## rwillis (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Pup ........... Bite me Added another dulie this morning


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't afford the Tetanus shot 

Looking forward to better stats from us


----------



## rwillis (Oct 23, 2009)

I need to change the WU's I'm running, that should help some, the old dual lappy is taking it's sweet time with the Cancer units


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Ouch,, just paid a credit card bill in full.
Keep forgetting this particular one and getting hit with late payment fees.

Big hit on the overdraft but at least it's one less bill to remember 

Need more hours at work!!!


----------



## Troy (Oct 24, 2009)

I am getting close to making a big credit card bill. 
Waiting to see how expensive the new 6 core intel chips will be.
Also waiting for nvidia to release its Fermi.

Hi Rick and Mousie.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

I am a poor boy~I tend to stay one generation behind (or even 2).
I7 looks interesting though, maybe next year


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Troy  - I see the usual and unusual suspects are beginning to SMAP up this thread


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

You used the "S" word


----------



## Troy (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't built a new rig for about 3 years now,so its starting to get behind on the gaming end.
Got to keep up with the Jones.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Yup, spose it's different if one plays games 
I do hope to build a shiny new matx quad soon though~onboard graphics good enough for me


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Troy said:


> Hi Rick and Mousie.



do I know you from somewhere?


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> do I know you from somewhere? http://forum.thedczone.com/Smileys/old/think.gif



Shhhhhh don't admit to it.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Page 5 already.

Almost like old times


----------



## A novice (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the team 
Troy
TLD
sujo1
Thanks for the help


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> *Stats:*
> 
> blackheeler--                         0:011:21:17:53 -- 	 	 24,598 -- 	 	 41
> mousie--                               0:006:03:14:14 -- 	 	 20,074 -- 	 	 39
> ...





*Totals after day 2:*



mousie.--      0:011:11:09:04/  	 	 39,528/  	 	 75 
blackheeler.-- 0:017:18:35:40/  	 	 38,271/  	 	 62 
Troy614.--     0:010:15:43:00/  	 	 29,119/  	 	 51 
vaio. --       0:009:12:27:14/ / 	 	 25,037/  	 	 49 
TLD. --        0:003:14:28:40/  	 	 8,856/  	 	 17 
Orakk.--       0:002:19:53:19/  	 	 7,825/  	 	 19 
rwillis. --    0:001:15:52:26/  	 	 2,895/  	 	  5 
cswchan.--     0:000:23:34:52/  	 	 2,731/  	 	  4
sujo1--        Awaiting validation.


*Total runtime: 58 days 11 hrs and 44 mins. 
Points: 154-262.
Results: 282.
*

We have a new leader and it;s a rodent 
It's a close run thing between mousie and blackheeler.

Stay tuned for the next instalment 

*Stats accuracy not guaranteed~it's late here!!!*


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

*Lonewolf 53* has joined us~woot!!!
Soon have our first quarter mil


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> We have a new leader and it;s a rodent
> It's a close run thing between mousie and blackheeler.



oops


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

You too fast for me lol


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome Distroman 
Seems you got my email 

Have a great and productive weekend everyone


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, finally made it.  Where's the food?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Food..........but,but,but.

I was told y'all live on beer


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm, not all of us.  I drank and ate.  Then decided I'd live longer if I replaced the drink with more food.  I might get fat, but I'll live longer.  Not so much because of the drink, but my own foolishness.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

I just saw this thread, thanks for joining guys 

I was just reading this thread, I had a little kick out of it.  So guess it was pups idea to come over here and lend us a hand 

http://forum.thedczone.com/index.php/topic,2312.0.html


----------



## mike047 (Oct 24, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> Wow, finally made it.  Where's the food?



How are ya Mate?

Good to see ya again


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Have a good weekend campers.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

Coffee is going over at my tent............  Morning All


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks~I need it.....getting ready for work. Only for 6 hours though 
Wonder if we'll pass the overall quarter mil mark tonight?.....I'm sure we'll at least get close


----------



## Troy (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Coffee is going over at my tent............  Morning All



Good morning.
Pinky and myself are going to sleep in a little longer.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Pair of slackers 

Uh oh. running late.......adios!!!


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just saw this thread, thanks for joining guys
> 
> I was just reading this thread, I had a little kick out of it.  So guess it was pups idea to come over here and lend us a hand
> 
> http://forum.thedczone.com/index.php/topic,2312.0.html



uh oh, the other hiding spot has been found...


----------



## mike047 (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Coffee is going over at my tent............  Morning All



Not that Bloody NAVY coffee.......................


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 24, 2009)

mike047 said:


> How are ya Mate?
> 
> Good to see ya again



Going really well Mike.  Got myself another grandaughter since we last spoke and just found out from my youngest that there is another on the way.  Just home from a night out with the telescope showing the public the wonders of the night sky.  My wife still talks to me and my dog still loves me.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Not that Bloody NAVY coffee.......................



Is there any other kind ..........


----------



## mike047 (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Is there any other kind ..........



NO socks


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

That's what adds the special flavor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> uh oh, the other hiding spot has been found...



Now the mousie can't hide no more


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

I might get in trouble now...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> I might get in trouble now...





"puts down slice of cheese"    buahahaha


----------



## rwillis (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> I might get in trouble now...



A bunch of us might.............


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

How did you guys decide to do this group "Base Camper"?  Just curious, you all seem extremely awesome individuals and you are doing a great thing.  Just curious as to how you guys got around to doing this.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm..........seems there's quite a number of misfits hogging camp already.  

Hope y'all don't mind another doo doo disturber for a bit.

blackheeler you reload that truck yet?

I'm really thirsty after all the moving this week.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> A bunch of us might.............



Why?   Did you bring the entertainment?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How did you guys decide to do this group "Base Camper"?  Just curious, you all seem extremely awesome individuals and you are doing a great thing.  Just curious as to how you guys got around to doing this.



Can't speak for the others but I find it a good way to keep my own commitment and enthusiasm level high because after years on the same team you naturally get some good friends but there is a certain level of "same old, same old" that creeps in.

This way you get to keep a home team but you can spice it up once in a while and at the same time help increase awareness at the target team in the process.


----------



## Troy (Oct 24, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Can't speak for the others but I find it a good way to keep my own commitment and enthusiasm level high because after years on the same team you naturally get some good friends but there is a certain level of "same old, same old" that creeps in.
> 
> This way you get to keep a home team but you can spice it up once in a while and at the same time help increase awareness at the target team in the process.



IMO, nicely stated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Can't speak for the others but I find it a good way to keep my own commitment and enthusiasm level high because after years on the same team you naturally get some good friends but there is a certain level of "same old, same old" that creeps in.
> 
> This way you get to keep a home team but you can spice it up once in a while and at the same time help increase awareness at the target team in the process.



That's a very good explanation lonewolf, thank you very much.  it is definitely a nice thing you'll are doing


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello base campers and I don't know if you folks have been welcomed (I bet CP took care of that already) but let me *Officially WELCOME* every single one of you guys and gals. My name is John and I am the co-captain for this team (it doesn't pay a lot, I get a 6 pack once in while) so if any of you have any questions, concerns, and most importantly suggestions just buzz me or some guy here named PaulieG and we will address it (oops, Chicken Patty also will be able to assist)  Thank you so much for stopping by and giving us some serious boost 

Some of you have started to rearrange our top ten


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

and god has spoken


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Is there any other kind ..........



Erm yes......brown 

Evening crunchers


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

@bogmali, CP etc.

We really appreciate the warm welcome you guys are giving us 
Still looking to add some firepower to the trek too~I see Sport has arrived 

Could post up the Base Camp ethos but it has already been succinctly summed up.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the TPU fun run Sport


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol, I am getting my best WCG stats for ages and still getting my butt kicked.
If this stupid toaster would run a stable o/c I  may gain PPD~If all else fails at least I will have supper 

Any campers join that I have missed?
If so, my humble apologies 

Would be nice to see TPU clear the 2 mil on the daily's whilst we're here......must try harder 

*Wonder if I can get big bear out of his cave???*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol, I am getting my best WCG stats for ages and still getting my butt kicked.
> If this stupid toaster would run a stable o/c I  may gain PPD~If all else fails at least I will have supper
> 
> Any campers join that I have missed?
> ...



who's bear?

Anyhow, yeah that would be nice to see 2mil.  We have gotten as close as 1.8 something.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Big bear?

Oh he's just one of our Base Camp slackers 

Yup sooner or later 2 mil in the dailys is in the bag.
The way the team is growing, that will soon be followed by 3 mil.

Good to see folk new to WCG signing up~they are the most rewarding recruits of all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Big bear?
> 
> Oh he's just one of our Base Camp slackers
> 
> ...



slacker?  

I hope to see 2mil soon too!  We've been at this since February, we've came a tremendous way.  

However, we are forever in debt with the ones that have helped like the XS guys and you guys.  We will never be able to pay back what we owe you guys.  If it wasn't for you'll we might not have been the team we are now.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah the XS crew are sound~I stop by occasionally just to annoy them 

I understand XS guys helped you find your feet at the project, now you are a great team in your own right!!!

The reward is in meeting fellow crunchers and having friendly banter along the way


----------



## sujo (Oct 24, 2009)

Today I might see some points. The waiting for "validation" seems to be getting smaller.. Speaking of beer.................. Don't let "the Infidel" find my cooler.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Be good seeing you on the stats sujo 

I like having a "validating" page or two.....at least I know some work's been done then 

Don't worry about the beer~rick has his eye on some prime livestock~oh and I'd best warn, he's partial to a bit of chicken on occasion~could lose a team member


----------



## sujo (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Be good seeing you on the stats sujo
> 
> I like having a "validating" page or two.....at least I know some work's been done then
> 
> Don't worry about the beer~rick has his eye on some prime livestock~oh and I'd best warn, he's partial to a bit of chicken on occasion~could lose a team member




So true.... So true.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Ooh, exciting.......next result will be my 100th for this runout 
Been a while since I managed that~and it's nice to get out n about again 

Hope the bear comes to play


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Yeah the XS crew are sound~I stop by occasionally just to annoy them
> 
> I understand XS guys helped you find your feet at the project, now you are a great team in your own right!!!
> 
> The reward is in meeting fellow crunchers and having friendly banter along the way



yeah that is true.  At least on this forum there are soo many cool people that its become like one big family.  I just love the people I crunch with 


vaiopup said:


> Be good seeing you on the stats sujo
> 
> I like having a "validating" page or two.....at least I know some work's been done then
> 
> Don't worry about the beer~rick has his eye on some prime livestock~oh and I'd best warn, he's partial to a bit of chicken on occasion~could lose a team member




Chicken?    On noes!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

:d


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Who broke Mr Green?

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr. Green?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Grin smily as you call hime here.
He no worky~a slacker smily


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Big Grin smily as you call hime here.
> He no worky~a slacker smily



haha you gotta do capital D instead of d.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Pfft waste energy typing......lol
I just clicka de smily but he gone postal on me.

Quiet in here today.....hmmm.

Trust those pesky cruncher folk to have a life


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just called in to add my *WELCOME!!* to all you guy's/gals

You seem to have a bit of a party tent going here


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi oily 

Yeah, shame we can't crunch as much as we smap  (well me anyway).

Was fine til one day I overclocked my keyboard and whammo.......smap smap smap!
Never been quite the same since.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Pfft waste energy typing......lol
> I just clicka de smily but he gone postal on me.
> 
> Quiet in here today.....hmmm.
> ...



I also overclocked my keyboard, so typing is no big deal.  I can do like 400 words per minute with this new clock on the keyboard, beat dat sucka!!  



oily_17 said:


> Just called in to add my *WELCOME!!* to all you guy's/gals
> 
> You seem to have a bit of a party tent going here



Come right in and join the party dude 








vaiopup said:


> Hi oily
> 
> Yeah, shame we can't crunch as much as we smap  (well me anyway).
> 
> ...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Hehe, you wanna play with the former Smapmaster????

LOL.

Best not~this would become the longest thread in TPU history


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hehe, you wanna play with the former Smapmaster????
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Best not~this would become the longest thread in TPU history



 I am in no way challenging you mister smapmaster


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Good cos I'm too old 

Where's that pesky 100th result????


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Come right in and join the party dude
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/party_tent_hire_service.jpg



I think we will need a bigger tent soon!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

The more regular TPU members stop by the better


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well I am here to stay  :: puts feet up ::


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

That's not a footrest~that's rick impersonating a hot sheep.
Yew'ed better watch out (yawn) 

Uh oh~10pm......lunch calls


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> That's not a footrest~that's rick impersonating a hot sheep.
> Yew'ed better watch out (yawn)
> 
> Uh oh~10pm......lunch calls



lunch?  


So is this tent big enough?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

We could install WCG on all the laptops 

Yup, lunch~I forgot it earlier.
Runs off to eat~~~~~~~later


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Yup, lunch~I forgot it earlier.
> Runs off to eat~~~~~~~later



Your havin tooo much fun here, that is why


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> We could install WCG on all the laptops
> 
> Yup, lunch~I forgot it earlier.
> Runs off to eat~~~~~~~later



Then TPU will be overtaking Easy news team 2ch in no time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Your havin tooo much fun here, that is why



good point Oily


----------



## cswchan (Oct 24, 2009)

I brought my trusty Campfire lighter...


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

cswchan said:


> I brought my trusty Campfire lighter...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/csw_chan/Funnies/Usafl_notes_.jpg



OK...I just built the camp fire, now light her up


----------



## Sport (Oct 24, 2009)

Base Campers are a bunch of Hooligans!!!!! Can I come play if I promise to drop a couple hundred points per week?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 24, 2009)

sujo1 said:


> Today I might see some points. The waiting for "validation" seems to be getting smaller.. Speaking of beer.................. Don't let "the Infidel" find my cooler.



You should worry far more about thirsty wolves.  

I think you need to get more beer BTW.


----------



## TLD (Oct 25, 2009)

Make a little room for another tent folks, looks like i'm late..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

TLD said:


> Make a little room for another tent folks, looks like i'm late..



just a bit    Welcome aboard


----------



## TLD (Oct 25, 2009)

the ugly duckling started Base Camp at United Devices.

Link to the Base Camp Constitution.

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=21753&threadid=322889


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 25, 2009)

Just grabbing another pallet for you LW, can't have dry wolves wandering around the place


----------



## TLD (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy to be of help Chicken Patty..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

TLD said:


> Happy to be of help Chicken Patty..
> 
> http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/nahrung/a015.gif


----------



## TLD (Oct 25, 2009)

blackheeler said:


> Just grabbing another pallet for you LW, can't have dry wolves wandering around the place
> 
> http://s2.excoboard.com/forums/3749/user/330113/499987.jpg



Glad someone brought the beer..


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 25, 2009)

blackheeler said:


> Just grabbing another pallet for you LW, can't have dry wolves wandering around the place



Man after my own heart who knows how to focus on the important stuff when camping.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Your havin tooo much fun here, that is why



Nope I just don't look after myself .......I eat when my body tells me I need to, guess i wasn't talking to me today


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

cswchan said:


> I brought my trusty Campfire lighter...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/csw_chan/Funnies/Usafl_notes_.jpg




Reads forum guidelines............NO FLAMING!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Still hopeful of adding a few more teamies to our canvas ghetto 
Am I the only here that doesn't drink? Caffeine FTW


----------



## Sport (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks Like everyone except GhostPlane is here for this one!!!....this should be fun!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Still trying to add a few.
Glad you made it Sport 

Looking forward to seeing the list after the stats run, I have a feeling Wolfie may be snacking on mouse soon or is mousie packing a rack of i7's?

The tension mounts............


----------



## Sport (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got new toys; I'm in the process of upgrading to Phenoms ...I'm sure they won't impress anyone ... but I should be in the top 5...I hope


I've got a few wannabes coming onboard


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Bring them on 

So yet another camper gonna outproduce me eh?
Hmmmmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1606886&postcount=1167


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Next time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Next time



you bet, now that I hope my i7 is at full steam, we'll see


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Where do you want me to park this lot?  Over by the bbq?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Next to the beer store 

*Day Three:*

mousie: 19d/16h/48m---70479---141
vaio: 20d/19h/49m---54658---109
Troy614: 19d/1h/17m---49455---86
blackheeler: 22d/4h/53m---47052---76
Lonewolf 53: 14d/12h/48m---46329---84
Sport: 18d/22h/03m---29403---59
TLD: 9D/9H/45m/23727---45
Orakk: 5d/6h/26m---14446---32
Distroman: 3d/21h/7m---8221---14
sujo1: 2d/17h/34m---7541---13
cswchan: 2d/12h/12m---6964---11
rwillis: 3d/19h/39m---6546---11



Runtime: Approx 143 days.
Points: 364731
Results: 681


Seems we are starting to get up to speed~good work everyone! 

mousie still retains the lead but Lonewolf is foaming at the mouth  and steams straight in with almost 50k.

Hope I haven't missed anyone off the list.

Next stop~the half mil milestone


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Yikes it's late 
Best take a nap.

Should get a shiny new WCG badge tomorrow, maybe two, depending on the WU's I receive. 

Hopefully Bigfoot can make it here soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

night dude


----------



## cswchan (Oct 25, 2009)

Not quite yet... Just acquired a Lattice WU that has taken over my Phenom...
  All 4 cores of it.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Suspend it 

Gnite all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Goodnight DC Cheerleader 

Don't forget to put away your pom pom's


----------



## mousie (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Looking forward to seeing the list after the stats run, I have a feeling Wolfie may be snacking on mouse soon or is mousie packing a rack of i7's?



Nope....though I have yet to hit the powerboost.   Rigs still running at stock. 



I see there's a pup catching up to me on the dailies though...


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Just moved another 12 cores over to the effort.  Chaaaaaaaaaaaaarge...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

mousie said:


> Nope....though I have yet to hit the powerboost.   Rigs still running at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I see there's a pup catching up to me on the dailies though...



damn mousie, you got dogs, wolfes, chickens.  All sorta stuff chasing you.  What did you do? 



DistroMan said:


> Just moved another 12 cores over to the effort.  Chaaaaaaaaaaaaarge...  http://www.rhodes-online.net/smilies/horse2.gif


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 25, 2009)

I finally woke up and added 4 cores to the effort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I finally woke up and added 4 cores to the effort.



Thank you sir.  4 cores, 4wd Suby


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I finally woke up and added 4 cores to the effort.



Great, the more the better


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Bigfoot is here under the name GPaKen


----------



## rwillis (Oct 25, 2009)

Smappy place I take 1 night off, and have 5 pages to catch up on 


Thanks for the welcome all............

@ sujo - I already got in your beer cooler.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

mousie said:


> Nope....though I have yet to hit the powerboost.   Rigs still running at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I see there's a pup catching up to me on the dailies though...



Had no new overclocked rigs for a few years.......stock for me these days 

Off to cache some wu's because I think my router is dying


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> Just moved another 12 cores over to the effort.  Chaaaaaaaaaaaaarge...  http://www.rhodes-online.net/smilies/horse2.gif


Excellent!  What CPUs are they that you are running?


NastyHabits said:


> I finally woke up and added 4 cores to the effort.



Sweet!  The more the better!


----------



## mousie (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn mousie, you got dogs, wolfes, chickens.  All sorta stuff chasing you.  What did you do?



no idea....


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Meh, the pup is having a BAD day. 

My router is croaking, my net connection is barely working, I feel unwell..........and Everton lost, again-----------Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

Looking forward to the increased output from those cores Distro


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

As mike047 is also a Base Camper we shall be adding his numbers to our tally 
Will leave that for our resident statistician (<----ooh big word) Sport 

Hunting down a new badgie.....badge number 9 looks lonely on his own row


----------



## msgclb (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> As mike047 is also a Base Camper we shall be adding his numbers to our tally
> Will leave that for our resident statistician (<----ooh big word) Sport
> 
> Hunting down a new badgie.....badge number 9 looks lonely on his own row



Mikes been helping out since Aug and has almost racked up 3M.

Statistics Last Updated: 10/24/09 23:59:58 (UTC)


Member Name		Status		Total Run Time		Points Generated		Results Returned
mike047  	 	 8/2/09  	 	 2:314:01:33:42  	 	2,707,996	 	5,723
I forgot his other account!


Member Name		Status		Total Run Time		Points Generated		Results Returned
Blue Bird  	 	 4/30/09  	 	 3:263:13:19:59  	 	4,089,268	 	7,671


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, decent numbers have a habit of following him 
Sigh, wish Ady was still around


----------



## Troy (Oct 25, 2009)

Arrrrrrrr!
Forgot to turn WCG back on the Quad, after gaming last night.:shadedshu


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Gaming, pffft 

I am maxxed out for resources now.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Troy said:


> Arrrrrrrr!
> Forgot to turn WCG back on the Quad, after gaming last night.:shadedshu



Troy, no need to turn WCG off, you can alter the cc_config file for gaming.Take a look here -

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101648


----------



## A novice (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcom to the team 
Bigfoot
Distroman
Sport
Lonewolf 53
Thanks for the help, I hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## mike047 (Oct 25, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Yup, decent numbers have a habit of following him
> Sigh, *wish Ady was still around*



Isn't that the truth....I haven't seen him in some time.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 25, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Mikes been helping out since Aug and has almost racked up 3M.
> 
> Statistics Last Updated: 10/24/09 23:59:58 (UTC)
> 
> ...



Also a "Base Camper"

I have always been a Gypsy, just been here longer than usual


----------



## Troy (Oct 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Troy, no need to turn WCG off, you can alter the cc_config file for gaming.Take a look here -
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101648



Hey,thanks oily!
Will also pass that tip on to some friends.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey pink one

What hardware are you running that makes mine look so slow?
I guess the lack of clocking my rigs is slowing me a fair bit.


Hmmmmm, must build me a proper rig soon


----------



## rwillis (Oct 25, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Isn't that the truth....I haven't seen him in some time.



Ady has a child on the way, so crunching has taken a back seat to Real life,,,,,,,, Looking to get pool/betting thingy running for the new cruncher.......... details to follow


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Strange........suddenly one of my rigs refuses to connect to the server.
Says server may be down but it's not....other rigs get through ok.

Weird.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 25, 2009)

One of mine has been doing that as well............ just kill the service, and restart... It'll take care of it................ BTW I've a quad quad at work that needs some burn in.... :whistle:


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Good good


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 25, 2009)

Hopefully the next stats run will show us getting up to speed 
Nap time


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent!  What CPUs are they that you are running?



Good question.  I know one is a q6600, courtesy of Mike047, thanks Mike.  

The rest are dual cores of all kinds.  Whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 26, 2009)

Agreed..... if it runs, it'll crunch..... that's my belief - have 3 old P4's I'm bring back on line, now that the temps around here are dropping..... Distributed Heating


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Agreed..... if it runs, it'll crunch..... that's my belief - have 3 old P4's I'm bring back on line, now that the temps around here are dropping..... Distributed Heating



Yep, I'm running WCG on 4 P4s.  3 of them aren't mine, but they're on 24/7 so why not use them 
I plan on using my quad to heat up my room a bit this winterm it is otherwise usually cold in here.  Only problem is the quad is to energy efficient and doesn't heat things up enough.  Time for a dedicated GPU


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 26, 2009)

I have four pooters here at my place, one quad and three duals, two duals at my daughters place and another one over at my mates place.  I keep his pooter running, he keeps boincing for me.


----------



## mousie (Oct 26, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Hey pink one
> 
> What hardware are you running that makes mine look so slow?
> I guess the lack of clocking my rigs is slowing me a fair bit.
> ...



My htpc (q6600) and my desktop (q9450)...neither of them are 'clocked right now, though I may push the desktop a bit later as I ramp things up in hopes of stealing my spot back from Troy at the home team when I get back.   HTPC case keeps me from pushing that one anywhere though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

mousie, today was your day to shine, my i7 has not crunched at all    i'm posting from it now, but don't know how long before i get another BSOD


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Will update the numbers this afternoon~running late


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to all who recently joined


----------



## mousie (Oct 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mousie, today was your day to shine, my i7 has not crunched at all    i'm posting from it now, but don't know how long before i get another BSOD



BSODs are never fun...


haven't had a chance to look at yesterday's chance of shining, or lack thereof, yet.


----------



## Lynxen (Oct 26, 2009)

This is not for sellinjhg.


----------



## sujo (Oct 26, 2009)

Lynxen said:


> This is not for sellinjhg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

mousie said:


> BSODs are never fun...
> 
> 
> haven't had a chance to look at yesterday's chance of shining, or lack thereof, yet.



yeah, I had them a while back, just stopped by themselves.  I installed the Megashadow cooler and they started to come back.  For some reason I think the cooler is just causing the board to bend.  I put the stock cooler back and so far fine.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Lynxen said:


> This is not for sellinjhg.



Translate please???

Greetings crunchers~still running late .........Be right back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got my i7 back online, the Megashadow was causing the BSOD's, now to figure out what I was doing wrong, stock cooler i'm crunching at defaults @ 50%, if not temps go over 90º!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Megashadow is???? Cooler?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Megashadow is???? Cooler?



yesir

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/prolimatech-mega-shadow-deluxe-edition-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## msgclb (Oct 26, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Megashadow is???? Cooler?





Chicken Patty said:


> yesir
> 
> http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/prolimatech-mega-shadow-deluxe-edition-cpu-cooler.html



Damn, that's ugly! Two of my i7 rigs are water cooled but I'm using the Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme 1366 RT Rev. C CPU Cooler on another i7 rig.

I'm using a variation of that cooler on two P45 rigs but I'm using this Xigmatek HDT-S1283V Dark Knight HDT Universal CPU Cooler on an AMD rig and will probably use it on my next i7 rig.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Apologies for the rather late update~work gets in the way sometimes 
*
Status update after day four:*

mousie:     25d-19h-50......92293....191.....138th
vaio:       35d-03h-15......91479....176.....141st
Lonewolf_53:26d-22h-32......86121....155.....144th
Troy_614....24d-18h-37......63631....111.....154th
blackheeler.27d-15h-15......57972....096.....157th
Sport:......31d-07h-06......49827....101.....158th
TLD:........14D-01h-39......35964....068.....170th
Orakk.......07d-14h-28......20769....046.....181st
Distroman...07d-17h-27......16269....028.....189th
sujo1.......05d-11h-59......15356....026.....191st
cswchan.....06d-01h-43......12565....021.....201st
rwillis.....08d-08h-50......12426....021.....202nd
GPaKen......01d-19h-50......03048....005.....227th

Runtime: 222d and 17hours
Points:  557-720
Results: 1045.


Well done everyone!!! 

Two nice lil milestones: _Half a million points and 1000 results~great work._
Now on to reaching a year of runtime and a million points.

Hope I haven't missed anyone off the list.



*Mike047's numbers to be collated later.*


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like I may finally catch a mousie only to be chewed up by a wolf 
At least I got a shiny new badge


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

Rut Ro........ Fan on lappy is making ominous noises


----------



## mousie (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Looks like I may finally catch a mousie only to be chewed up by a wolf
> At least I got a shiny new badge



looks to be the case...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Looks like I may finally catch a mousie only to be chewed up by a wolf
> At least I got a shiny new badge



Congrat's on the badge vaiopup!!


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 27, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Rut Ro........ Fan on lappy is making ominous noises



Mine began to do that about three weeks back and I took it to the shed and put the compressor to it which seemed to do the trick.

I haven't heard it act up since.



After all that beer a Wolf gets hungry.    Had some mousie hors d'oeuvres and a pup snack but gotta find some more food.


----------



## mousie (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like you have a sniper monkey and a cheese danish on the menu tomorrow...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Mine began to do that about three weeks back and I took it to the shed and put the compressor to it which seemed to do the trick.
> 
> I haven't heard it act up since.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 27, 2009)

mousie said:


> looks like you have a sniper monkey and a cheese danish on the menu tomorrow...



Think I see some kebabs up there too.  

If I could just figure out how the heck to get the network controller to install on this rig I'm working on I could have a decent meal.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Good crunching folks...........update stats later


----------



## rwillis (Oct 27, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Mine began to do that about three weeks back and I took it to the shed and put the compressor to it which seemed to do the trick.
> 
> I haven't heard it act up since.
> 
> ...


I pulled it apart last night, and gave it a good blast...... seems to be fine now.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

*Stats running total....Day 5:*

Lonewolf_53:-- 44d 01h 46m---142615---254
vaio:--------- 53d 01h 08m---138446---257
mousie:------- 33d 13h 41m---121926---259
blackheeler--- 36d 18h 57m---078237---131
Troy_614------ 27d 09h 59m---071300---126
Sport--------- 42d 00h 35m---068788---139
TLD----------- 20d 14h 38m---052541---101
Distroman----- 20d 10h 42m---040940---073
Orakk--------- 10d 01h 10m---027387---065
sujo1--------- 09d 09h 01m---026072---043
cswchan------ 09d 04h 04m---017666---031
rwillis--------- 12d 00h 46m---017423---029
GPa_Ken------- 03d 18h 53m---007529---013


Runtime: 322 days and 9 hours.
Points: 810870.
Results: 1521.

Good work folks. 

Will clear a years runtime tomorrow and maybe the mil points mark too


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 27, 2009)

rwillis said:


> I pulled it apart last night, and gave it a good blast...... seems to be fine now.



Glad to hear it.  





ETA: Overcame my obstacle and added another 8 cores to the effort so will see how that pans out. 

Now to see about boosting this puppy 30% or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job guys


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Bloody kids 

They turned off my quad and my notebook this morning.
6 cores doing nothing for 10 hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Poppa gonna teach'em a lesson right?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Told that if I find quaddie off again it goes in MY room 

Apparently it was wifey's fault with the notebook......she put it flat on the floor and it overheated 

Think I'll put her in the FS/FT section


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Told that if I find quaddie off again it goes in MY room
> 
> Apparently it was wifey's fault with the notebook......she put it flat on the floor and it overheated
> 
> Think I'll put her in the FS/FT section



Blaming the kids and it wasn't even them lol.   What will you trade your wife for 

no offense, just going along with your post dude


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Wifey, erm for free~just pay delivery


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Wifey, erm for free~just pay delivery



So you can't place her in the fs/ft section,  poster in the crunchers helping crunchers thread,


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Would be a great help


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

You should probably disassemble the laptop and clean out the heatsink if it overheats on a flat surface.  My laptop runs no hotter than 70C regardless if it is on the floor, the desk, my bed, or propped up, which is about 15c cooler than it ran before I dissembled it and blew out the dust


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks [Ion] but I'd probably kill it if I open it up


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Newsflash..........

This trek officially runs til Nov 5th


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

I see Cruncher Pete has arrived


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Newsflash..........
> 
> This trek officially runs til Nov 5th



so you guys go to another team Nov. 5th?  You and your wolfgang better stick around or else.... 

Yeah and the mousie and everybody sticks around too!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

We have to occasionally crunch for our own teams to keep them alive 

BTW........Familiar name Base Camper heading to a stats run near you


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm now an official BCer and I am thrilled to throw my hat in with these fine folks.Will call TPU home for the next week.From there on who knows?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> .From there on who knows?



That depends on the vote 
Welcome aboard RAMMIE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy crap 



God has arrived at TPU  

Rammie, you are crunching with us for the next week?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

BTW, wanted to show you guys some kind words from our buddies over at XS


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rammie, you are crunching with us for the next week?



Until the 5th Nov.
Let's see if we can get 2.5 a day.Okay?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Base Camp aims to please. 

Though nothing is better than folk signing up that have never crunched before........that is the real dc challenge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Until the 5th Nov.
> Let's see if we can get 2.5 a day.Okay?



You got it, you came just in time.  I have all three rigs full force 100%.    Let's get the 2.5mil 



vaiopup said:


> Base Camp aims to please.
> 
> Though nothing is better than folk signing up that have never crunched before........that is the real dc challenge.



I know, you are right.  We've grown a lot, you can't expect to be at the top in one day.  We haven't even been crunching a year and look where we are at man


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW, wanted to show you guys some kind words from our buddies over at XS
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture150.jpg



Credit for that goes to you guys.........we are just chipping in with a lil bit


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

It worked here!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

If we still had mike and Ady in full flight too we'd be really smokin' 
Shame the big bear still hibernates......darn slacker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Credit for that goes to you guys.........we are just chipping in with a lil bit



Like I've said, any bit is appreciated.  on top of that it was nice meeting you guys, you'll are some awesome individuals.


RAMMIE said:


> It worked here!



What, getting the members?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like I've said, any bit is appreciated.  on top of that it was nice meeting you guys, you'll are some awesome individuals.
> 
> 
> What, getting the members?



When ya'll were small and just starting I believe the attitude of the XS guys who were lost in the wilderness kept some of your core members from quitting.Plus we brought the antagonism with you know who here and they motivated ya'll more with their childish behavior.

TPU has become a force of it's own in WCG and I am proud to be a part of it.

Well done!

Mike


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

The XS crew are a good bunch.........just don't give Dave your phone number


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> The XS crew are a good bunch.........just don't give Dave your phone number



If you want to know what a human being is,you need to talk to Dave one time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> When ya'll were small and just starting I believe the attitude of the XS guys who were lost in the wilderness kept some of your core members from quitting.Plus we brought the antagonism with you know who here and they motivated ya'll more with their childish behavior.
> 
> TPU has become a force of it's own in WCG and I am proud to be a part of it.
> 
> ...



ha, I know exactly who you are referring to.  But yes, the XS guys made us who we are, we wouldn't be the same team without them 

I've said it, we will forever be in debt to the XS guys 



vaiopup said:


> The XS crew are a good bunch.........just don't give Dave your phone number





RAMMIE said:


> If you want to know what a human being is,you need to talk to Dave one time!



Dave is movieman right?  He seems very cool, spoke to him once or twice.  I heard he likes to do body art with markers?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, I know exactly who you are referring to.  But yes, the XS guys made us who we are, we wouldn't be the same team without them
> 
> I've said it, we will forever be in debt to the XS guys
> 
> ...



XS didn't make your team,just pushed you along.Ya'll made this a team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> XS didn't make your team,just pushed you along.Ya'll made this a team!



you know what I mean  

I'm glad they came into our lives 

Dammit, no I'm getting all sentimental and s**t


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Quit cry'n ya sissy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Quit cry'n ya sissy



now you hurt my feelings 

see, I'm very sentimental


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> If you want to know what a human being is,you need to talk to Dave one time!



After 10 years of looking after Alzheimers/cancer/Parkinsons patients I have a pretty good handle on humanity 

Dave is a good guy


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now you hurt my feelings
> 
> see, I'm very sentimental



Be funny to see XS have to ramp up one day cos TPU are a threat


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

See lots of visitors to our lil thread.
Please do stop in and say hi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Be funny to see XS have to ramp up one day cos TPU are a threat





If you notice the comments from the XS guys I posted they mention that.  We got a long way to go, but if the day ever comes, It'll be a great friendly battle   They are much more mature than the contestants we battled early on in our crunching lives


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol........which one should Base Camp visit then?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol........which one should Base Camp visit then?



Maybe some day Base Camp can visit more than one at a time.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Uh oh....we get easily confused ya know


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

Lets see ....... huuummmmmmm it's like herding cats to get us all together at one place. With the exception of the Holiday and Spring Runs - it's more like ... HEY! I'm bored let go raid anothers teams beer stash. It is a lot of fun meeting new folks, and the work keep getting done.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds about right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

If that paid money, i'd quit my job in a jiffy!


----------



## A novice (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Be funny to see XS have to ramp up one day cos TPU are a threat



Now that would not be nice, who would I crunch for then XS or TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

A novice said:


> Now that would not be nice, who would I crunch for then XP or TPU



XP?


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If that paid money, i'd quit my job in a jiffy!



If you had any idea the 'ahem'... individualistic folks your offering to deal with..... Hmmmmmm ok name your price...........


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> XP?



Probably XS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

rwillis said:


> If you had any idea the 'ahem'... individualistic folks your offering to deal with..... Hmmmmmm ok name your price...........



 

you asked for it, you got it pal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTmX...4D2E8E764&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4


----------



## A novice (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> XP?



Edited I think its time to sleep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

A novice said:


> Edited I think its time to sleep



Figured, but just wanted to make sure 


In that case you crunch for us , you guys have had glory for too long, you can share it


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

You still be under paid........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

rwillis said:


> You still be under paid........


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't be mad  - you'd be worth every penny  - if we had any.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Don't be mad  - you'd be worth every penny  - if we had any.



  I feel better now


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a lot of fun .....


----------



## rwillis (Oct 28, 2009)

BTW - Base Campers  - Pinky ( aka Mousie, TEO ) has been playing with the forum theme..... So if'n it don't look like home....... it still is


----------



## mousie (Oct 28, 2009)

rick's ruining the surprise...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

mousie said:


> rick's ruining the surprise...



awww it's ok mousie, he didn't mean it with bad intentions


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 28, 2009)

mike047 said:


> GOOD to see you guys



Disclaimer; I am old and frequently forget, so this may or may not be accurate...but to the best of my knowledge it is what I recall.

Hi Mike.
I do not believe your disclaimer.  Being old is not an age thing its a state of mind!
You are old if:
1.   You sit on a rocking chair but you can't make it go.
2.   You turn out the light for economy instead of romance.
3.   You feel like the morning after, but you haven't been anywhere.
4.   Your back goes out more than you do.
5.   Everything hurts;what does not hurt doesn't work.
6.   You know all the answers, but no one is asking the questions.
7.   A dripping tap causes an uncontrollable urge.
8.   You look forward to a dull evening.
9.   You forget to remember.
10.  You can add to all these.

Keep up the good work, keep on crunching and may the force be with you...


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good to see you Cruncher Pete.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 28, 2009)

Rammie is back!!

Welcome Rammie!!


----------



## blackheeler (Oct 28, 2009)

G'day Pete!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Ugh page 13.......not good


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Keep talking, we'll be past it in no time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Good morning folks!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi hi 

*Status update~Day 6:*

vaio----------71d 15h 53---186486---344
Lonewolf_53---54d 19h 40---176832---328
mousie--------40d 07h 03---146375---314
Troy_514------36d 18h 01---094623---164
blackheeler---44d 02h 56---093189---156
Sport---------54d 01h 40---088622---178
Distroman-----38d 08h 10---077687---138
TLD-----------27d 11h 34---069468---133
sujo1---------13d 13h 51---036978---064
Orakk---------13d 07h 10---035987---085
cswchan-------12d 13h 52---026030---046
rwillis-------15d 07h 49---022516---038
GPaKen--------07d 00h 57---012598---021
Cruncher Pete-Awaiting results validation.
mike----awaiting his numbers.
RAMMIE---awaiting his numbers

Mike and RAMMIE's numbers to be added.

Runtime: 429d and 9 hours.
Points: 1-067-391.
Results: 2009.

Not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Ouch, is there anything left of the mousie?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Had a personal best for WCG yesterday 
A lil more and I could make the 50k mark......need more power


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Overclock


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Why I would never dream of doing such a thing!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh noes the green guy!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

He's kinda like my sig.....he goes everywhere 
Me closing in on a TPU top 100 place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Small pup, big bark.  Go gettem pup


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

*woof*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

what sound does a chicken make?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

A bloody 'orrible one when wolfie catches him 

Yuk, gotta head back to work in a munite.
I need an office job for free smap access


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what sound does a chicken make?



A chicken patty, none, but a live chicken goes "squaack" 

EDIT:  And "cluck"


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Off to work........someone tell mike and RAMMIE to check their messages if they stop by please


----------



## msgclb (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what sound does a chicken make?



A chicken patty that's being fried is the sound of the grease.

In a few minutes I'm heading out for most the day to restock my pharmacy and maybe get a sore shoulder or two so I won't be around. I'll probably hate this day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys are funny.  Don't feel bad pup,  I am at work in the office, but don't have access to TPU.  Thank o for the I Phone


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 28, 2009)

Im at 146 =( 

But i just started folding for TPU last week.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a damn good start PP


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im at 146 =(
> 
> But i just started folding for TPU last week.



Awesome, good progress! 
As soon as I started folding for TPU I was instantly rank 55, I'm jst awesome like that 
Actually, I had already been crunching for XS for a month and a half and already had 70K points


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Will be updating our stats to date soon........watch this space


----------



## Sport (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got a Question or two about the stats for this one:

Are "NastyHabits"; "Broom2455"; "SK-1"; "Troubled" part of this Trek???


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

No......I am posting a revised update later....all trekkers are on it 
Same members as the latest update on previous page


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

*Status update~Day 6~(revised with mike and RAMMIE's numbers)
*

RAMMIE--------99d 20h 02---357859---539
mike047-------77d 17h 04---218147---451
vaio----------71d 15h 53---186486---344
Lonewolf_53---54d 19h 40---176832---328
mousie--------40d 07h 03---146375---314
Troy_514------36d 18h 01---094623---164
blackheeler---44d 02h 56---093189---156
Sport---------54d 01h 40---088622---178
Distroman-----38d 08h 10---077687---138
TLD-----------27d 11h 34---069468---133
sujo1---------13d 13h 51---036978---064
Orakk---------13d 07h 10---035987---085
cswchan-------12d 13h 52---026030---046
rwillis-------15d 07h 49---022516---038
GPaKen--------07d 00h 57---012598---021
Cruncher Pete-Awaiting results validation.



Runtime:606d and 22 hours.
Points: 1-643-397.
Results: 2999.

Loving that results tally.

On to 2 years and 2 million


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 28, 2009)

Good afternoon campers and TPU!
Fine day to be crunching!





Chicken Patty said:


> You guys are funny.  Don't feel bad pup,  I am at work in the office, but don't have access to TPU.  Thank o for the I Phone



I'm in construction and work time is for work.No internet access for me.If my boss saw me doing anything not work related on his time I would be fired on the spot.Right now I'm working on an Air Force base and aren't allowed to make or receive personal phone calls while on base.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Makes one appreciate their free time all the more RAMMIE 
This trek is coming along nicely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

good job guys


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job guys



You are stuck with us for another week yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> You are stuck with us for another week yet



thats the sad part 

Unless......  I'll shut up now.


----------



## mousie (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ouch, is there anything left of the mousie?



I'm still in the top 5 of the campers list.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

mousie said:


> I'm still in the top 5 of the campers list.....



tough mousie


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

You tell him Pinks


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

I was top til I amended the stats 
Great work all


----------



## mousie (Oct 28, 2009)

The wolf regurgitated?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

That reminds me, where's rick?  (ewe that is )


----------



## mousie (Oct 29, 2009)

dunno....work tied him up and won't let him out?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

how much longer is your stay here guys? Its great to have you a part of the team


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Only til bonfire night I'm afraid.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Only til bonfire night I'm afraid.



may i ask when that is?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Nov 5th


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Nov 5th



 only about a week left.... *clings to legs*DON'T GO!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel your pain POS, "clings to other leg of pup"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I feel your pain POS, "clings to other leg of pup"



 now whats he to do? he can't move with 2 people on his legs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> now whats he to do? he can't move with 2 people on his legs



and a heavy one here for that matter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> and a heavy one here for that matter



Looks like he is stuck here.has to stay and crunch for us


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, at least I am not last. Since I have no score, I don't count...Than again, I might be last tomorrow since I am expecting a score by than...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Looks like he is stuck here.has to stay and crunch for us



  good plan


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Well, at least I am not last. Since I have no score, I don't count...Than again, I might be last tomorrow since I am expecting a score by than...



Whatever your score, at BC we are ALL EQUALS


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Why do my legs ache?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Why do my legs ache?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol..........you TPU folks are a fun crew. 

Gnite 

Gnite campers


----------



## mousie (Oct 29, 2009)

wait hold him down so i can get past him again in the stats...


----------



## A novice (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> No......I am posting a revised update later....*all trekkers are on it *
> Same members as the latest update on previous page



Don't think so


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got the BC members stats set for everyone up til Close of business 10/27...Rammie and Pete will be included as their stats show up @ WCG ...I fudged with mike as I had documentation back ...I believe to the 22nd so added him there ....the team comparisons are going to wait for another session >>>4 hours is enough for volunteer work at one session!!!!!!!!!!

when I publish' I'll explain the 'Quirks' on this one, being Rammed at me before I was ready!!!!


Mouse you are # 3 in over all as we stand......# 3 in daily return....Great job!!!!


Overall....
 vaio      186,486

Wolf       176,832

Mouse     146,375

Troy        94,623



Daily.....
Wolfe      44,208.00
Vaio        26,640.86
Mouse      24,395.83
Sport       22,155.50

Dailies are not RAC, but actual Dailies as calced from trek start



Mike fits in there but I fudged his stats so I'll wait for the long run!!!!


BTW  I'm more than a pretty face ....more power is on the way ...a LOT more POWER!!!!!! almost double what I'm running now

I've been behind the scenes all week!!! who has a cold Beer??????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol..........you TPU folks are a fun crew.
> 
> Gnite
> 
> Gnite campers



Goodnight dude.  Thanks   You guys are another fun bunch as well 



mousie said:


> wait hold him down so i can get past him again in the stats...



You got it mousie, go get him


----------



## mousie (Oct 29, 2009)

Sport said:


> I've got the BC members stats set for everyone up til Close of business 10/27...Rammie and Pete will be included as their stats show up @ WCG ...I fudged with mike as I had documentation back ...I believe to the 22nd so added him there ....the team comparisons are going to wait for another session >>>4 hours is enough for volunteer work one session!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> when I publish' I'll explain the 'Quirks' on this one, being Rammed at me before I was ready!!!!
> 
> ...




you're gonna have to raid rick's tent, should be plenty there since he seems to have been passed out all day.  



w00t for number 3 in the dailies 



thanks cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

mousie said:


> you're gonna have to raid rick's tent, should be plenty there since he seems to have been passed out all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

mousie said:


> you're gonna have to raid rick's tent, should be plenty there since he seems to have been passed out all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who is cp???  NOT me ...I don't think?!?!!??


----------



## mousie (Oct 29, 2009)

cp = chicken patty... 




ooo, introductions....sport, meet cp....cp, sport.....


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

Not a problem ...I'm easily confused; Chicken Patty and I have met , I believe; if not we have now!!!

I'm the invisible guy that works behind the scenes ...and only comes up for air once a week ....when I do; I tend to pisser someone off for what they did "behind the scenes" that made my life difficult


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Mousie, I believe we have before, but like he said if not, now we did 


Hi there Sport    Pleasure to have met you or meet you


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

CP...we are just here until we leave ...it's all for grins and your benefit!!!

But you folk seem to be straight up ...that rare to find at a  team as large as yours!


----------



## mousie (Oct 29, 2009)

I just pushed the go faster button before I fall too fast.   Speaking of.....CP, when you get that rig of yours up again, I'm curious what BOINC benchmarks it at....was just lurking about in the pup's challenge to the overclockers thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Sport said:


> CP...we are just here until we leave ...it's all for grins and your benefit!!!
> 
> But you folk seem to be straight up ...that rare to find at a  team as large as yours!



Thank you sport, the community here is a rare to find community bro.



mousie said:


> I just pushed the go faster button before I fall too fast.   Speaking of.....CP, when you get that rig of yours up again, I'm curious what BOINC benchmarks it at....was just lurking about in the pup's challenge to the overclockers thread.





It's running.  Here is a benchmark at 4Ghz.  i'm not crunching now because I'm still stability testing and clocking.  Before I didn't know what clock was stable or not because it was crashing randomly regardless of overclock or not.

Hmm for 4Ghz I would say that rather low maybe?  Who cares, it put out average 4.5k a day when running strong so screw the benchmark 
*
10/29/2009 1:01:15 AM		Running CPU benchmarks
10/29/2009 1:01:46 AM		Benchmark results:
10/29/2009 1:01:46 AM		   Number of CPUs: 8
10/29/2009 1:01:46 AM		   3785 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
10/29/2009 1:01:46 AM		   9635 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

I like this benchmark better 


I had a 5.2xx run at lower clocks, but crashed.  It was on air with the Mega Shadow and as you know I had issues with it till today.  Hopefully they are figured out


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Sport said:


> Not a problem ...I'm easily confused; Chicken Patty and I have met , I believe; if not we have now!!!
> 
> I'm the invisible guy that works behind the scenes ...and only comes up for air once a week ....when I do; I tend to pisser someone off for what they did "behind the scenes" that made my life difficult



Sulk sulk sulk 
It's sposed to be fun ya know 

Morning all


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

mousie said:


> cp = chicken patty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cp also stands for  Cruncher Pete and I like crunching chicken Patties but not this time.  Not to worry as most everybody calls me pete anyhow...


----------



## mike047 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cruncher Pete said:


> cp also stands for  Cruncher Pete and I like crunching chicken Patties but not this time.  Not to worry as most everybody calls me pete anyhow...



I like chicken patties TOO


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I like chicken patties TOO



Hold the ketchup...


----------



## rwillis (Oct 29, 2009)

mousie said:


> you're gonna have to raid rick's tent, should be plenty there since he seems to have been passed out all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish RL just threw me a curve for a day or so settled back down now..............


MORNING CAMPERS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

morning all.  No eating Chicken Patties here ok????


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Spoilsport 

Tomorrow's stats update will be late I'm afraid, unless Sport posts one~been pulled in to a 20 hour day at work 

Will post the latest update soon if I can stay awake long enough


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

*Status Update~Day 7:*

(mike and RAMMIE's stats for yesterday still to be added)*


RAMMIE-----------99d 20h 02---357859---539*
mike047--------   77d 17h 04---218147---451*
vaio-------------88d 20h 03---233006---421
Lonewolf_53------70d 15h 51---232809---427
mousie-----------46d 14h 57---171451---368
Distroman--------54d 05h 39---110910---202
Sport------------64d 11h 24---107709---214
Troy_614---------40d 21h 05---105367---184
blackheeler------48d 18h 06---102024---170
TLD--------------34d 20h 01---090023---175
Sujo1------------16d 01h 40---043500---077
Orakk------------14d 16h 53---039795---095
Cruncher Pete----10d 10h 00---033734---059
cswchan----------14d 21h 54---031610---057
rwillis-------------19d 11h 26---028092---048
GPaKen-----------09d 08h 21---015648---026



Runtime approx~711 days
Points~1-921-684
Results~3513

Good work everyone


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> morning all.  No eating Chicken Patties here ok????



Talking of chickens, I going to tell you a childhood story. I grew up on a farm. Almost every Sunday the night meal consisted of fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and biscuits. None of that store bought stuff we have now, everything produced on the farm. One of my many chores was to help my mother kill the chickens. I'd grab them by the neck and using a sharp cleaver cut there heads off. Can you guess what happened next? Yes, they would run around the farm like chickens with there head cut off!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Awwwwww poor CP gonna have bad dreams tionite


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh noes!  The meal part sounded good since I'm starving.  But then I


----------



## rwillis (Oct 29, 2009)

Fried chicken does sound good............. I'm hungry now as well.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 29, 2009)

Think I'll let everyone else fight over chicken and go get me some pie.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like I be the pie filling 

Pup off back to bed, gotta head back to work later for another fun filled 12 hours 


Random question of the day:

Do you like the Antec Skeleton case?
Yay or nay?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Looks like I be the pie filling
> 
> Pup off back to bed, gotta head back to work later for another fun filled 12 hours
> 
> ...



I considered it for a while but decided against it. I went for a Danger Dan Torture Rack. I use it to get a system running properly before giving it a home to be proud of.

I can tell you that 12 hour shift can ruin your efficiency. Looking back I believe the most continues 12 hour shifts I endured were 5 but I spent a year working 3 12 hour shifts on and 1 shift off. You sure look forward to that day off especially when many of those hours off during the 12 hour shifts were spent with a bottle of Jack Daniels partying.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't sleep dammit 

Already put in a 6 hour shift this morning----getting too old for looong days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to work 14 hour shifts when I was a phlebotomist and it sucked.   


As far as fried chicken,  leave the family alone!  

I'm part of the CPA (Chicken Protection Agency).


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Think I'll let everyone else fight over chicken and go get me some pie.



You showed your pearly whites this morning! It looks like three campers are enjoying some of our pie. So will RAMMIE (he won't be denied), the LoneWolf_53 and a Cruncher Pete keep a share of the pie tonight?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

I know who won't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

makes two of us pup .   With i7 it was hard, imagine without it!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I know who won't



If you don't have 3 i7 rigs and a boat load legacy computers you'll have a hard time making the list.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

I will happily tag along as tier 2 backup


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Pup is tired of crunching a zillion projects at home team just for stupid dc vault competing.
Pup is considering creating a new team and a fresh start~only crunching bio-med and selected physical science stuff.

Hmmm, something to ponder after 4 years captaining my lil team.
We made 10th in the world so have done my bit.

Fresh decade=fresh start and back to original crunching philosophy.

Dunno why posting that here~just airing my thoughts~hope y'all don't mind


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Bring it on sista!!!    

you can post your thoughts without worries.  We are here to here you out as a family we are


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Dunno if you have heard of DC Vault.

Anyway, in order for ones team to rank well there one has to take part in many many projects and the math stuff etc is just a waste of cpu cycles as far as I am concerned.

Running that stuff just for stats seems, well, wrong.

So guess one has to choose between team loyalty/leadership, whatever and personal philosophy.

I am tired now and leaning back towards my original philosophy which was......to kick cancer's ass!!!

But I don't wanna see my team "fade away" so one has the "guilt" thing.
But then, nothing lasts forever I guess.

Sigh.

We pays our money (rig building) and make our choices.

Time for a new chapter.

P.S.....This is nothing to do with Base Camp....I intend taking part in that more 

P.P.S. Would be intersting to get opinions from folk that are not part of my team~a different perspective


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

See what I mean about so many projects

mike/RAMMIE........Could you send me your numbers for yesterday and today and I will add them to my update tomorrow?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm,  I crunch all projects never really cared as long as I crunched.  What you mean is crunch for what matters, like cancer for example instead of other projects which would seem less significant?  Am I correct?


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Talking of chickens, I going to tell you a childhood story. I grew up on a farm. Almost every Sunday the night meal consisted of fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn on the cob and biscuits. None of that store bought stuff we have now, everything produced on the farm. One of my many chores was to help my mother kill the chickens. I'd grab them by the neck and using a sharp cleaver cut there heads off. Can you guess what happened next? Yes, they would run around the farm like chickens with there head cut off!



Yeah, I attest to that, my Mother could not do it properly, so she gave me the job to do.  Well, I could not do it properly either, so there was plenty of blood splattering about at places we did not anticipate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dunno if you have heard of DC Vault.
> 
> Anyway, in order for ones team to rank well there one has to take part in many many projects and the math stuff etc is just a waste of cpu cycles as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



Well, I been there, done that, supported my original team for nearly two years, changed to another because I was bored. Changed back to my original team and I found nothing changed. Become a founder of  Aussie Alliance Team to see how I could influence others but it is not working after three months as my team is mainly family members that supports me out of loyalty.  I guess, BC has the answer for me as I often have itchy feet and I tend to walk about but I always go back to base to rest I guess.  Anyhow, it is good fun, meeting like minded folks and I hope our efforts will help the science community to get rid of some of this nasty cancer etc stuff....


----------



## TLD (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used to work 14 hour shifts when I was a phlebotomist and it sucked.



In more that one way.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dunno if you have heard of DC Vault.
> 
> Anyway, in order for ones team to rank well there one has to take part in many many projects and the math stuff etc is just a waste of cpu cycles as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



You'll get mine anyway.  .... Been with Crunchers Inc. with ya for the last 4 years as well. I've always preferred to run bio projects, and the top 10 was nice, but never all that important to me. We've always been an independent lot anyway, and have gone our own ways a number of times. My point is do what keeps you interested, crunch only what you want to crunch, and makes you happy.

Rick


Edit - I was going to walkies for a bit between now and the Holiday runs - If your interested let me know - we can go get in trouble all over the place.....


----------



## A novice (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dunno if you have heard of DC Vault.
> 
> Anyway, in order for ones team to rank well there one has to take part in many many projects and the math stuff etc is just a waste of cpu cycles as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



vaio I know how you feel it's the cancer projects I like to crunch. I have got 21 years on cancer projects at WCG. I did spend about a year crunching different projects for DC vault points. I can't say I would never do it again but not in the foreseeable future.

My stats from my DC vault days


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> *Status Update~Day 7:*
> 
> (mike and RAMMIE's stats for yesterday still to be added)*
> 
> ...




Mine for Close Of Business 10/29:








I'll work on Team Total Comparisons tonight, my Stats are usually displayed @ Host; @ BC; @ SC with a 24 hour lag... it's a long story but it really is easier for me to create a benchmark and manually enter each days #'s because of the very nature of BaseCamp... and I do have a system where I can do an update, even a Trek this size in ten minutes max...once I can get the #'s from WCG!


----------



## rwillis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Sport ..........


----------



## Sport (Oct 29, 2009)

No problem Hoosier ...just took a few days to get jump started ...I worked out a new algorithm  to make these books easier to recycle; worked on that for a couple days, seems to be working well!!!!


NOW WHERE"S THE BEER???


EDIT: updated to C.O.B. 10/29


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done Sport.   Thankee kindly.  

Beer.....


----------



## Sport (Oct 30, 2009)

that is just a JPG of the summary to date...the entire set of books will be available upon request at the end of the trek, for anyone as crazy as I am about #'s (there's a lot of interesting data hidden in the full set of books)


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm,  I crunch all projects never really cared as long as I crunched.  What you mean is crunch for what matters, like cancer for example instead of other projects which would seem less significant?  Am I correct?



Yes, I like the work POEM@home do for example.
My first project was Folding@home following a lil while later with grid.org....then WCG.

From there things have gotten rather silly, though I guess choice is a good thing


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

rwillis said:


> I was going to walkies for a bit between now and the Holiday runs - If your interested let me know - we can go get in trouble all over the place.....



Yup I'll play. 

Hopes it's Poem


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Must sleep.........updates later


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

fuck!!! I think I finally pin pointed the issue with my i7 rig.  I'll confirm in a few


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, the CJ Junket starts in just over 24hours so I've turned off WCG and letting the wu's run out.  Glad to have been part of the fun and will see all you guys and gals for the next trek.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 30, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> Well, the CJ Junket starts in just over 24hours so I've turned off WCG and letting the wu's run out.  Glad to have been part of the fun and will see all you guys and gals for the next trek.



THANKS and,
Come again when you are able


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks DistroMan and see you next trek.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Distro ............


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you distro dude!


----------



## TLD (Oct 30, 2009)

See ya next time distro..


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

@Distro, thank you for your support at such short notice. 

CP, hope you solve your rig issues soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Vaio, 

Rig is still crunching, I had my mom check .   Looks like it was RAM.   Now I need some, anybody wanna sell some ?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Vaio,
> 
> Rig is still crunching, I had my mom check .   Looks like it was RAM.   Now I need some, anybody wanna sell some ?



Excellent, glad it wasn't a mobo issue 
Sorry, I don't have any DDR3 ram, just DDR and DDR2 
I don't know how much you're looking to spend, but $43 for a backup set seems reasonable to me


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Sigh, still trying to source a second hand Q6600.
Having issues with electricity supply here atm..........we can't cook dinner and not eaten yet today 

Which would be the best value Yorkie quad option?

Yes I know I should be going 1156/1366 but I have a 775 board doing nothing and those new boards are stupid prices, at least they are for a crunching rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sigh, still trying to source a second hand Q6600.
> Having issues with electricity supply here atm..........we can't cook dinner and not eaten yet today
> 
> Which would be the best value Yorkie quad option?
> ...



Depends on the board.  If it's a P35/P45, a Q9400/9450 would be a good choice, 450mhz FSB shouldn't be too hard so that's 3600mhz.  Another good option (at least here in the US with Microcenter) is the Q9550, which has 2x the cache of the Q9400 (but cache doesn't matter much) and a higher multiplier


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Ion. 

P5K-VM

Stupid electrical fault has taken out 10 cores here 

Working on it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

*Stats Update: Day 8 * (accuracy not guaranteed )

RAMMIE----------292d 13h 10---1024725---1583
Lonewolf_53------99d 19h 03---328007---598
mike047--------- 93d 22h 04---259595---546*....exc stats for 29th
vaio-------------103d 18h 14--271841---488
mousie-----------54d 18h 04---200232---432
Distroman--------71d 02h 06---143035---263
Sport------------75d 19h 30---127980---256
Troy_614---------47d 03h 34---121807---211
blackheeler------52d 08h 32---109714---187
TLD--------------42d 13h 26---109311---212
Cruncher Pete----33d 19h 43---105793---176
Sujo1------------19d 17h 30---053698---094
Orakk------------16d 23h 08---045911---115
cswchan----------19d 21h 39---038315---071
rwillis----------21d 23h 15---031362---054
GPaKen-----------13d 11h 51---021323---036





Runtime:-2 years and 329 days and 15 hours
Points:- 2-992-649
Results:-5322

Be over the 3 mil mark with mike's stats for yesterday.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Thanks Ion.
> 
> P5K-VM
> 
> ...



Rigs back up, don't think any work was lost


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh no.......pup is slipping out of the top 50 at his favourite project.
Best get on it after the trek 

Hope y'all have a great weekend


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Just retired from my team after 4 years, feels weird and kinda sad......but things move on.
On to my next challenge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent, glad it wasn't a mobo issue
> Sorry, I don't have any DDR3 ram, just DDR and DDR2
> I don't know how much you're looking to spend, but $43 for a backup set seems reasonable to me



came home, rig had done the same s**t.  im going to install a fresh copy of windows tomorrow on another drive I have, if that dont solve it then the board goes out for RMA Monday.  

lasted a lot more without the issue with less RAM though, less stress on the memory controller. Makes me want to blame the CPU now since the IMC is on it.  Opinions?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sigh, still trying to source a second hand Q6600.
> Having issues with electricity supply here atm..........we can't cook dinner and not eaten yet today
> 
> Which would be the best value Yorkie quad option?
> ...



Since you aren't locked in on an option other than requiring an LGA 775 socket CPU I would be inclined to look at the Q9450, Q9550, or Q9650.

They run cooler than the Q6600 and they outperform it as well.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 30, 2009)

Rammie you must have quite the toys to be cranking out over a million points in three days.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Indeed 

Pup has set up his new home......will be fun starting again from the bottom.
Set up with my fave project to start things off 

Heeeeeeeeeeeeere we go(or not) 

Pup's new home


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Just retired from my team after 4 years, feels weird and kinda sad......but things move on.
> On to my next challenge


Aussie Alliance?  Guess not. I just checked out the new team.  I might just have to give you a hand to start you off after the trek...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

Will stop by later once I have my new project off the ground ok 
Saw your edit.......a visit would be most welcome!


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, that was a quick reply, the ink hasn't even dried yet...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Vaio,
> 
> Rig is still crunching, I had my mom check .   Looks like it was RAM.   Now I need some, anybody wanna sell some ?




I've got a 1GB stick of Samsumg that you can have for free. That's all I got lying around though.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> *Stats Update: Day 8 * (accuracy not guaranteed )
> 
> RAMMIE----------292d 13h 10---1024725---1583
> Lonewolf_53------99d 19h 03---328007---598
> ...





Fully amended and up to date:


RAMMIE----------292d 13h 10---1024725---1583
Lonewolf_53------99d 19h 03---328007---598
mike047--------- 106d 22h 34---296756---617
vaio-------------103d 18h 14--271841---488
mousie-----------54d 18h 04---200232---432
Distroman--------71d 02h 06---143035---263
Sport------------75d 19h 30---127980---256
Troy_614---------47d 03h 34---121807---211
blackheeler------52d 08h 32---109714---187
TLD--------------42d 13h 26---109311---212
Cruncher Pete----33d 19h 43---105793---176
Sujo1------------19d 17h 30---053698---094
Orakk------------16d 23h 08---045911---115
cswchan----------19d 21h 39---038315---071
rwillis----------21d 23h 15---031362---054
GPaKen-----------13d 11h 51---021323---036


Runtime:-2 years and 342 days and 15 hours
Points:- 3-029-810
Results:-5393


Cleared 3 mil


----------



## rwillis (Oct 30, 2009)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Aussie Alliance?  Guess not. I just checked out the new team.  I might just have to give you a hand to start you off after the trek...


I was thinking of a visit to you after the trek...........


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Fully amended and up to date:
> 
> 
> RAMMIE----------292d 13h 10---1024725---1583
> ...



Damn, we've been putting out some ridiculous points since you guys came aboard. thanks again for helping out!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Indeed
> 
> Pup has set up his new home......will be fun starting again from the bottom.
> Set up with my fave project to start things off
> ...



I need to run off a quick work unit.
Don't like being ranked 1059th ..........brb


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> came home, rig had done the same s**t.  im going to install a fresh copy of windows tomorrow on another drive I have, if that dont solve it then the board goes out for RMA Monday.
> 
> lasted a lot more without the issue with less RAM though, less stress on the memory controller. Makes me want to blame the CPU now since the IMC is on it.  Opinions?



I've never had a processor fail but it's now a new ball game with the IMC on the i7. I've had the same kind of problem you're experiencing many times and the solutions have been the memory, power supply and motherboard.

I previously used Crucial memory on several systems and RMA'd somewhere between 3 and 5 sets when one of the modules failed. I'd bet Crucial was having trouble with the chips on the modules I was using.

I've had two systems crash that turned out to be the PSU. I isolated these failures by swapping in another PSU. At that time there were several computer stores here within a few miles. Now all I've got is online stores.

I've had two motherboard perform a smoke test. Anyone that has smelled electronic parts burn won't forget it. They are easy to troubleshoot.

I've RMA'd a couple of motherboards after not finding a solution swapping out the memory and PSU. In these cases I also swapped the CPU to no avail.

I currently have one i7 system with DDR3-1600 memory that won't run unless I lower it to DDR3-1333. I've put off replacing these Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) PVT36G1600ELK memory modules because I've had higher priority buys.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I need to run off a quick work unit.
> Don't like being ranked 1059th ..........brb



WCG team formation will have to wait til after the trek


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 30, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Rammie you must have quite the toys to be cranking out over a million points in three days.



Yeah I do have my toys.Just informed my wife that I'll be trading in my 1 yr old boat for a new one.Only three things I like better than computers.
1=MY wife
2=My children
3= fishing


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

My family and football.......proper English football that is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've never had a processor fail but it's now a new ball game with the IMC on the i7. I've had the same kind of problem you're experiencing many times and the solutions have been the memory, power supply and motherboard.
> 
> I previously used Crucial memory on several systems and RMA'd somewhere between 3 and 5 sets when one of the modules failed. I'd bet Crucial was having trouble with the chips on the modules I was using.
> 
> ...




imma have to start swapping components here and see whats up.

Ill take tomorrow to do that.  I got three rigs, so swapping parts it is   damn, but the cable management in my C2D rig is sooo badass, I don't wanna have to remove the PSU


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I just got another Ruby Badge while helping out here.  2 more and then on to the Emeralds again.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> My family and football.......proper English football that is



There's no such thing.You're deluded. It's called soccer.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gotta go with RAMMIE on that one.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> Thanks everyone, I just got another Ruby Badge while helping out here.  2 more and then on to the Emeralds again.



Sweet, would you mind filling in your WCG username in the Options sections of your User CP.  I have a thread just for posting the WCG badges, please see my Essentials thread for the link so we can admire them


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet, would you mind filling in your WCG username in the Options sections of your User CP.  I have a thread just for posting the WCG badges, please see my Essentials thread for the link so we can admire them



Done.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> There's no such thing.You're deluded. It's called soccer.



Agreed............ and Agree about the fishing as well


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

The way Everton are playing lately.................


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

rwillis said:


> Agreed............ and Agree about the fishing as well



I live next door in Illinois.We should get together some time and slay some slabs.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I live next door in Illinois.We should get together some time and slay some slabs.



That can be can be done...... I've a good friend that runs a salmon boat out of Grand Haven Mi. If you can get there next spring, we're on. In the mean time nice smallie fishing around here.


Rick


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

rwillis said:


> That can be can be done...... I've a good friend that runs a salmon boat out of Grand Haven Mi. If you can get there next spring, we're on. In the mean time nice smallie fishing around here.
> 
> 
> Rick



I don't fish for trophies.Groceries only.Can't afford the super market so gotta get my protein somewhere.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't either - it's all good eating   Slabs it is


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Oct 31, 2009)

rwillis said:


> I was thinking of a visit to you after the trek...........



Thanks Rick, all donations are greatfully received...


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

rwillis said:


> I don't either - it's all good eating   Slabs it is



Dinner is served.
http://webpages.charter.net/mlanter/slab.png


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Thanks Rick, all donations are greatfully received...



I see you at Poem~thanks CP


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

hey erm.. i couldn't help but noticing above it says:

"Runtime:-2 years and 329 days and 15 hours"

did you actually keep a computer running this entire time?
or am i misguided?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Dinner is served.
> http://webpages.charter.net/mlanter/slab.png



No no no that's not dinner.

This is dinner..........
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7383/filet.jpg


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> hey erm.. i couldn't help but noticing above it says:
> 
> "Runtime:-2 years and 329 days and 15 hours"
> 
> ...



No that's combined effort of all the trekkers and all the equipment that they are running individually.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> hey erm.. i couldn't help but noticing above it says:
> 
> "Runtime:-2 years and 329 days and 15 hours"
> 
> ...




lol..........had one 24/7 here for 5 years now.....only turned off once, to move house


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> No that's combined effort of all the trekkers and all the equipment that they are running individually.



not bad for a week


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> lol..........had one 24/7 here for 5 years now.....only turned off once, to move house



how do they stay on for so long?
i thought eventually a computer would just reach a breaking point or something?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> how do they stay on for so long?
> i thought eventually a computer would just reach a breaking point or something?



Well yes eventually everything bites the dust but many of us actually believe that they last longer if you leave them on than they do when you turn them on and off because of the transition between hot and cold components.

Better to keep them at a nice steady temp.

I've not had one burn out on me yet in ten years of crunching and my first machine which was a store bought Dell Dimension 8100 many moons ago is still going though with a different owner as I like to keep up with technological advances as soon as the cost comes down to what I consider normal.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Well yes eventually everything bites the dust but many of us actually believe that they last longer if you leave them on than they do when you turn them on and off because of the transition between hot and cold components.
> 
> Better to keep them at a nice steady temp.
> 
> I've not had one burn out on me yet in ten years of crunching and my first machine which was a store bought Dell Dimension 8100 many moons ago is still going though with a different owner as I like to keep up with technological advances as soon as the cost comes down to what I consider normal.



oh i see 
i shall now leave this thread and wander off to bed


----------



## Sport (Oct 31, 2009)

It seems some people haven't been able to download my Stats image for whatever reason so I've moved it to photobucket( as much as I dislike using them ) the stats for BaseCamp 10/29/09:


----------



## Sport (Oct 31, 2009)

@ RAMMIE ...I'm going to PM you...I need to find some way to get you valid points if you are on this trek with us......


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE's numbers are correct Sport.
He has sent me his stats daily since he joined us, as has mike


----------



## Sport (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> RAMMIE's numbers are correct Sport.
> He has sent me his stats daily since he joined us, as has mike




so I need to take your #'s and count backwards to ...what the 25th?? to get a benchmark ...that'll work!!!!  ThanX


----------



## Sport (Oct 31, 2009)

@TPU...you are great hosts ...I apologize for seeming to be all business ...I *am *crunching for your cause of the common good for mankind...screw the stats they are so messed up that they probably don't matter anyway!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope so cos asking RAMMIE for his numbers again will piss him off 
Be easier in future because he won't have previous stats on teams we visit.....a lot simpler when we all start at zero


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Sport said:


> @TPU...you are great hosts ...I apologize for seeming to be all business ...I *am *crunching for your cause of the common good for mankind...screw the stats they are so messed up that they probably don't matter anyway!!!



Sport, just for this trek lets go with my numbers===they are not fancy or technical but they do the job 

In future I will leave the numbers to you (and give trek notice )


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Dinner is served.
> http://webpages.charter.net/mlanter/slab.png




That is an impressive feed just waiting in the Sink


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Uh oh......didn't sleep last night and work keeps ringing me.
Sigh, they must be short staffed.....again 

Too tired to work today.....eyes tired...need good vision for meds administration.

Ignores house phone----cell phone on silent


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

Morning Campers


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola 

Another day in Crunchville


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

Got some Ram for the old Dell p4, gonna see if I can bring it back to life this afternoon.


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I refuse to mention a 'graphic'.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

Not my trek, so the graphic will be done on time, unlike when I have to come up with one......... had to get in yer dig didn't Distro.....


Morning Mate ........


PS.... there are quite a few up at BC for your viewing pleasure.....


----------



## DistroMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't be doing my job if I didn't mate.


----------



## rwillis (Oct 31, 2009)

True True.......


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Uh oh......didn't sleep last night and work keeps ringing me.
> Sigh, they must be short staffed.....again
> 
> Too tired to work today.....eyes tired...need good vision for meds administration.
> ...



Answered phone........want me in tonite.
Feel guilty for saying no but they already got me on standby for tomorrow.

Doing the meds in the awful lighting there with my eyesight is hard enough....eyes too tired today.
Mistakes can be very costly!!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol.....they just called me again.
Instead of tonite doing 12 hour day tomorrow.

Oh well, will go towards kids Christmas gifts  

Everyone busy crunching?


----------



## Sport (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sport, just for this trek lets go with my numbers===they are not fancy or technical but they do the job
> 
> In future I will leave the numbers to you (and give trek notice )




I tend to agree, this one has been nothing but * WORK*... I'm not a quitter, but I won't do another like this....


ssooooo * LETS CRUNCH!!!!* & it is the weekend!!!
EDIT:



rwillis said:


> Got some Ram for the old Dell p4, gonna see if I can bring it back to life this afternoon.




weak minds think alike!!! I just dug up some DDR2 PC 3200 sticks to feed the Xeon monster  (Dual CPU3.6)  will see if I can resuscitate the girl...then let the #'s fly!!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

*Status Update.*

RAMMIE..........385d 18h -1350523---2082
Lonewolf_53.....128d-16h...417901....780
mike047.........106d 22h...296756....617*(minus yesterdays numbers)
vaio............119d-13h...313934....562
mousie..........060d-13h...218503....476
Cruncher Pete...067d-07h...206662....319
Distroman.......083d-17h...169875....311
Sport...........087d-21h...149848....297
Troy_614........051d-12h...133351....231
TLD.............046D-03H...119000....231
blackheeler.....056d-02h...116263....201
sujo1...........021d-02h...057548....100
Orakk...........018d-15h...050433....125
cswchan.........021d-20h...042409....078
rwillis.........025d-00h...035962....062
GPaKen..........016d-06h...027302....047


Runtime:...1296 days and 19 hours.(3 and a half years)
Points:....3-706-270
Results:...6519


 (one for each year )

Edited Wolfie into his second place position


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Edited Wolfie into his second place position





And that's about as far as Wolfie can go since he's but a speck on the horizon of crunchiness compared to RAMMIE.  















Wolfie contemplates ordering an i7 six pack.      Pity the wallet is empty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> And that's about as far as Wolfie can go since he's but a speck on the horizon of crunchiness compared to RAMMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I had a Keg in mind


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had a Keg in mind



That could work too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> That could work too.



How does this look?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooh you found my teacup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Ooh you found my teacup



  HAHAHAHAHAHAA
You must be a heavy tea drinker?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

About 30 mugs per day..........should see the overclock on my kettle


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How does this look?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091031/worlds largest keg.jpg



If'n it's filled with rum it looks mighty fine to me.  

Shouldn't even have to go half way through it to forget my inferiority issues.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

not even a quarter way through it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine needs a refill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Mine needs a refill



i dont now where we are gonna get more to refill that


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Think I will save my legs and get a dripfeeder from work


----------



## sujo (Oct 31, 2009)

It's been fun reading ya'lls banter.  but it's time to pull up stakes and mosie on home. You all been great hosts and your website is top notch. Keep on crunching.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for running with us sujo


----------



## A novice (Oct 31, 2009)

sujo1 Thanks for helping


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sujo1, hope you enjoyed the trip and thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks sujo1 appreciate the support. 

Hopefully see you at the Holiday Trek in about three weeks.


----------



## rwillis (Nov 1, 2009)

We well Sujo ...... see ya on the trip 


The Infidel.........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks Sujo


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 1, 2009)

Multi rig situation going on here--------man the lifeboats 

Too knackered for stats update, will have to make it a 2 day job tomorrow......sorry


----------



## Sport (Nov 1, 2009)

Stats maintenance for a session like BaseCamp really is work...I let mine slip so I'm not much help right now!!  But if I have to; I have a solid enough base that I can bring it back online


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 1, 2009)

All I need are mikes numbers for yesterday and today and RAMMIE's numbers for today and then tomorrows update will be "up to date" 

I can pull everyone else's from TPU team stats


----------



## Sport (Nov 1, 2009)

10/30>10//31:

Mike had 32156 points and 59 WU's


Rammie had 338561 points and 492 wu's

sorry I don't keep time stats  I'll get an update for COB (Close Of Business)today

Keeping Stats SUCKS unless you have a baseline; so that if you miss a day, it all comes back together the next day!!!!!

  Next time; just let me take care of this part of the job; I've done it a few times before


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

One thing is for sure..........we've done ok


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

You should have a look at how Ramen does our stats over at CJ.  We get all kinds of charts etc.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

Tell him/her to join Base Camp then


----------



## Sport (Nov 2, 2009)

you want charts and graphs and......anything else??? I can do that!!!!!! I'm taking this personal now...:wink:

Distro it appears you have already scoped out the next trek....be sure to join us there and you'll get all the "Eye Candy" you want ....now...let's crunch for TPU!!!!!!


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I think he is a member here already.  Just didn't make this trek.  All he uses is an xls spreasheet to input the daily numbers.  The spreadsheet does the rest of the work.  He might give you a copy if you ask nicely.


----------



## Sport (Nov 2, 2009)

all I use is Excel but I use all of it's tools I know how to ...perhaps Ramen and I should share notes!!!!
 perhaps  "I'll show you mine if you show me yours"


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Vaio, you're a member at CJ, you should be able to see them in the Junkets section of the forum.  I'll ask if he minds giving you a copy of his spreadsheet when he comes online later.


----------



## Sport (Nov 2, 2009)

put him in contact with me ...we may be of benefit to each other...I play nice....most of the time

you know how/where to find me...http://SeriousCrunchers.net is the easiest way to contact me; as I monitor every post there daily


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> Vaio, you're a member at CJ, you should be able to see them in the Junkets section of the forum.  I'll ask if he minds giving you a copy of his spreadsheet when he comes online later.



Would be better sending it to Sport........numbers aren't my thing.
I am just a cheerleader


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

With a skirt and frilly knickers?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 2, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> With a skirt and frilly knickers?



Just what we need in camp a pup with a skirt and frilly knickers.


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Let's not forget the pom poms.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^   Thats a funny smiley.


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

No it's not.  And anyway, your time is up.  If you wish to continue this argument you'll have to pay for a further 5 minutes.


----------



## rwillis (Nov 2, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> Just what we need in camp a pup with a skirt and frilly knickers.



ummmmmm no we really don't need to see that


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

No sense of adventure huh?


----------



## blackheeler (Nov 2, 2009)

now I need something sharp to gouge out my short-term memory..........


----------



## rwillis (Nov 2, 2009)

Distro in skirt and frilly knickers......... does that work ?


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I destroyed the tapes. You can't prove a thing.


----------



## rwillis (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## DistroMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I managed to find another dualcore, so I've left it here while I'm off doing the Junket elsewhere.  I'm such a pushover for WCG.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> With a skirt and frilly knickers?



D'ya think it'd help the team?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

*Semi status update:*

RAMMIE........385d-18h--1350523---2082* excl Oct 31st/Nov 1st.
Lonewolf_53...183d-22h---588133---1112
Cruncher Pete.141d-20h---441701---0634
mike047.......106d-22h---296756---0780* excl Oct 31st/Nov 1st.
vaio..........142d-18h---375583---0664
mousie........074d-02h---275207---0621
Sport.........108d-09h---184556---0369
Distroman.....092d-06h---184293---0337
Troy_614......062d-07h---161765---0279
TLD...........055d 20h---144506---0283
blackheeler...064d-06h---130737---0237
Orakk.........022d-01h---059778---0151
sujo1.........021d-02h---057548---0100
cswchan.......027d-17h---050311---0094
rwillis.......031d-17h---045204---0079
GPaKen........020d-14h---037277---0064

Runtime. 1541d and 9 hours.(4.2 years)
Points.  4-383-878.
Results. 7886.


Should be clear of 5 mil once mike and RAMMIE's numbers are factored in.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

Update redux....still awaiting mikes numbers for Sat and Sun.


RAMMIE........574d-01h--2017710---3058
Lonewolf_53...183d-22h---588133---1112
Cruncher Pete.141d-20h---441701---0634
mike047.......106d-22h---296756---0780* excl Oct 31st/Nov 1st.
vaio..........142d-18h---375583---0664
mousie........074d-02h---275207---0621
Sport.........108d-09h---184556---0369
Distroman.....092d-06h---184293---0337
Troy_614......062d-07h---161765---0279
TLD...........055d 20h---144506---0283
blackheeler...064d-06h---130737---0237
Orakk.........022d-01h---059778---0151
sujo1.........021d-02h---057548---0100
cswchan.......027d-17h---050311---0094
rwillis.......031d-17h---045204---0079
GPaKen........020d-14h---037277---0064

Runtime. 1729d and 16 hours.(4.73 years)
Points.  5-051-065. 
Results. 8862.


Oh yeah, rock n roll


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Fully up to date trek numbers:


RAMMIE........574d-01h--2017710---3058
Lonewolf_53...183d-22h---588133---1112
Cruncher Pete.141d-20h---441701---0634
vaio..........142d-18h---375583---0664
mike047.......128d-12h---357923---0901
mousie........074d-02h---275207---0621
Sport.........108d-09h---184556---0369
Distroman.....092d-06h---184293---0337
Troy_614......062d-07h---161765---0279
TLD...........055d 20h---144506---0283
blackheeler...064d-06h---130737---0237
Orakk.........022d-01h---059778---0151
sujo1.........021d-02h---057548---0100
cswchan.......027d-17h---050311---0094
rwillis.......031d-17h---045204---0079
GPaKen........020d-14h---037277---0064

Runtime. 1751d and 6 hours.(4.79 years)
Points. 5-112-232.
Results. 8983.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like we could get close to 7 million points......a boinc million in 2 weeks is not too shabby


----------



## mousie (Nov 3, 2009)

i lost another spot in the rankings, and now i see sport and distroman coming my way...   oh well, i held up well for only having 2 rigs going.


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm down to one rig here now, so don't be too worried about me.


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 3, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Looks like we could get close to 7 million points......a boinc million in 2 weeks is not too shabby



What is the most BC ever donated on a trek?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

I really don't know.......the peak of our powers were under the old U.D system.
This must be close if not our best though.

Activity lessened somewhat after the failure of U.D.
Many of us went and discovered new personal favourite projects.

We had a big hitter called Siscm back then.
If Siscm and our old friend Pwrguru were onboard for this trek it'd be a crunching steamroller 

For a two week run this has gotta be a new high


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Of course we were at best running duallies then.
Yup this is the biggest


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn they are good numbers for a 16 person crew 

Can I borrow y'all at my new place?


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Nov 3, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Damn they are good numbers for a 16 person crew
> 
> Can I borrow y'all at my new place?



Vote for "We eat Pie not count pi" for next trek...


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

We are not ready yet 
Mebbe after we visit your place


----------



## Cruncher Pete (Nov 4, 2009)

I am pulling up pegs a day early and am in the process of packing everything away for the next trek.  I am not just trying to beat the rush home but I have a commitment elsewhere shortly and I need to turn off all my machines until later today. The temperature here is already at 32C and the forecast is 37C, aircon has to go on for the Missus and computers off I am told...

BC Campers, I will see you at the next trek and Tech Power Up members from time to time.  Keep on crunching for one day the results may help you...


----------



## Sport (Nov 4, 2009)

Mousie I've pulled everything out; to SC@WCG for the burnoff ( gotta help the "Home Boys" once in a while) then I'm heading to Docking full force for a couple weeks This has been one, if not the best trek in a LONG time ...gook job Pup....TPU; it's been a real pleasure ...I'll be back; either alone or in force ....salutes ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Sport said:


> Mousie I've pulled everything out; to SC@WCG for the burnoff ( gotta help the "Home Boys" once in a while) then I'm heading to Docking full force for a couple weeks This has been one, if not the best trek in a LONG time ...gook job Pup....TPU; it's been a real pleasure ...I'll be back; either alone or in force ....salutes ALL!!!!!!!



Thank you sir.  Please stay in touch, you guys are one of a kind.


 BASE CAMPERS


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 4, 2009)

You folks certainly have a friendly hospitable place here and most importantly a lot of dedicated crunchers.  

I too would like to thank you for your hospitality.

I shall be breaking camp and moving my herd tomorrow afternoon.

It's been a great trek Base Campers and we've crunched some good numbers. 

Ya'll rest up for the Holiday Trek now so we can go for the gusto.


----------



## mike047 (Nov 4, 2009)

What time on the 5th does the trek end??

UTC?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 4, 2009)

Whatever time suits you mike 

TPU folks 

Apologies, but I too must head off a day early.
I have a very busy few days coming up at work and setting up my new lil DC team can take up a fair bit of time too.

I need to get my own lil WCG team set up, and I also need to perform some rig maintenance (been over a year since last cleanout ).

I hope the Base Camp contribution has been of use and I am confident your fine team will continue to grow and thrive.

You have a great team and a nice friendly forum. 

Best wishes to you all 

P.S.....I reserve the right to stop back later to complete my half-mil here 

P.P.S....Stop by my team forum anytime and say hi.....no crunching obligations


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

later pup.   Thanks a ton for your contribution bro.  Stop by soon


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks to all Base campers and Rammie... We climbed up so many spots so quickly after u guys contributed. Happy trails and stop by from time to time to share ur experiences..good, bad ugly..whateva....Experience is the greatest teacher...Its a pleasure to have u guys and learn from u!!


----------



## ERazer (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah thx alot base campers, you guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

I have said my thanks before but fuck it.


Base campers rockkkkkk.   Thanks guys!!


----------



## rwillis (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone at TPU - this has been a real blast. Pulling up stakes tomorrow when I get around to it, plus someone has to clean up the mess in the camp ground.

Be Well All,


Rick


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys sad to see you leave


----------



## cswchan (Nov 5, 2009)

DAMN.. left with havng to clean up the campsite.. AGAIN!
I'll be here until the stats get posted tomorrow.  Thanks for the hospitaity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks a lot guys.  You are welcomed back anytime   As Rick said, it definitely was a real blast having you guys around


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 5, 2009)

cswchan said:


> DAMN.. left with havng to clean up the campsite.. AGAIN!
> I'll be here until the stats get posted tomorrow.  Thanks for the hospitaity.



I'll be here till the stats as well, so I'll help clean up.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 5, 2009)

I shall post final trek stats either tomorrow or Saturday.

Probably been the most successful ever WCG trek  and TPU have proven to be fine hosts 

On a small teams challenge at WCG with my new team from 7th-21st Nov.....then a Poem challenge in December.

But I will saddle up and meet you at the next campsite


----------



## mousie (Nov 5, 2009)

DistroMan said:


> I'll be here till the stats as well, so I'll help clean up.  http://www.rhodes-online.net/smilies/broom.gif



I'll stick around and supervise the cleanup....


----------



## TLD (Nov 5, 2009)

Must be going home too, been fun perhaps another trek another time. Until then happy trails..


----------



## Troy (Nov 5, 2009)

They have pills for that premature thing, base campers.
Going to finish today out and help clean up.

I haven't posted much but have read plenty here.
A very nice forum and a great crowd to compliment it.
I want to thank all of you crunchers for taking the time, and making the effort towards finding some cures.


----------



## A novice (Nov 5, 2009)

I will also be leaving today before they leave the cleanup to me.  It's been good crunching with TPU again, and I am sure I will return some time in the future. I am going to help vaio with his new team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.  A novice, it was good having you for a 2nd round of crunching   See ya soon guys


----------



## cswchan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the hospitality folks... looks like the stats have been posted at WCG... heading home.


----------



## mousie (Nov 6, 2009)

Guess it's time to get rolling....it's been fun...later guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

mousie said:


> Guess it's time to get rolling....it's been fun...later guys.



Thanks for stopping by pink one    Stay in touch with the folks here at TPU


----------



## DistroMan (Nov 6, 2009)

Last empty picked up and in the bin.  Bins loaded on Vaio's truck.  I'm outa here.  

It's been a hoot guys.  Catch you all again at the next trek.  Thanks to TechPowerUp for putting up with us.  Bye guys and gals.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

take care distroman, and thanks for stopping by


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome all you newbies! Look out for my posts!~!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

mousie said:


> Guess it's time to get rolling....it's been fun...later guys.





1933 Poker said:


> Welcome all you newbies! Look out for my posts!~!


Welcome?  more like goodbye


----------



## mousie (Nov 6, 2009)

> 1933 Poker
> 50 Posts
> 
> 1933 Poker's Avatar
> ...



welcome yourself...


----------



## mousie (Nov 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for stopping by pink one    Stay in touch with the folks here at TPU



keep crunchin hard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

mousie said:


> keep crunchin hard



you bet I will


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 11, 2009)

Greetings 

Better late than never~the final results from our lil trek at TPU.

RAMMIE..........912d-19h-3-263-710-5097
mike047.........173d-06h-478-083-1171
Lonewolf_53.....259d-07h-814,461-1520
Cruncher Pete...204d-09h-655,165-0954
vaio............168d-20h-450,153-0788
mousie..........116d-07h-430,580-0896
Troy_614........087d-24h-229,130-0396
Sport...........120d-08h-206,778-0421
Distroman.......102d-07h-200,918-0367
TLD.............066D-05H-170,588-0333
blackheeler.....070d-11h-141,489-0264
cswchan.........039d-03h-069,437-0149
Orakk...........024d-22h-067,469-0171
rwilis..........042d-02h-059,926-0113
sujo1...........021d-02h-057,548-0100
GPaKen..........027d-18h-050,248-0086


Total runtime: 2367 days 2 hours.....six and a half years!!!
Points: 7-345-683.
Results: 12-826.


I think that was a pretty productive fortnight~great work everyone 

TPU~thanks for having this lil bunch of crunching renegades at your place


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2009)

It was our pleasure vaiopup. You are more than welcome to make TPU a permanent home for your Tent City!  Keep crunching guy's!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Same as buck.   You guys are awesome


----------



## rwillis (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Base campers

We've added and new notification feature over at BC, check the Situation Room for details.

Rick

PS.... Apologies to the TPU folks, bit some of out members hang out here, just trying to get the word out.

Rick


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 13, 2009)

Reached the 3 mil mark.......

Off home to my fave project til the next trek


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats BC's


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to say that I would not have looked to join here if I was no longer a part of the "driverheaven" community, but hey, that's how it goes. Noce people here everywhere. Where can I sit?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2009)

Anywhere you want buddy


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 14, 2009)

1933 Poker said:


> I have to say that I would not have looked to join here if I was no longer a part of the "driverheaven" community, but hey, that's how it goes. Noce people here everywhere. Where can I sit?



Welcome to TPU


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 19, 2009)

Since some of our lot hang out here I hope you folks don't mind me posting a reminder.

Base Campers the call to arms is going out Holiday Trek 2009 begins this weekend with official stats starting on Sunday the 22nd so make sure you have your camping spot staked out Friday or Saturday.

Check in at Base Camp for more details.

We're going to have an awesome turnout.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

good luck BC's


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 19, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> We're going to have an awesome turnout.



Well I did warn you about having that enema


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Time to prep up for a new BC assault


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Time to prep up for a new BC assault



  How many of you'll this time?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Dunno.........17 I think but me only on it for 36 cpu days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dunno.........17 I think but me only on it for 36 cpu days



So where are you going this time?
Sorry, I'm a bit out of it


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

A small team called Our Family Forum.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=F1VF997N0V1

Visiting your team was an exception~we don't normally visit big teams.
Was the friendly nature of your WCG forum that made me send the crew over


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> A small team called Our Family Forum.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=F1VF997N0V1
> 
> ...



Good luck!
Based on how the run time/ points generated / WUs submitted doubled yesterday vs previous days, it was a good choice!

Although I wholeheartedly support what you are doing journeying around, I have longer-term hopes/plans here at TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comment pup, good to know we have a good vibe going on here on our forums  

We gotta be doing something right heh?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

@Ion........I did my four years at a single team....we made 9th in the world at DC Vault AND we were away trekking at least a quarter of each year 

It's funny.....with my new team it's deja vu....when there is a trek I lose my whole DC team for a fortngiht at a time 

Lets just say we put more emphasis on fun than team ranking.

Agter a few years running a team one needs fresh motivation.....the "pie" team has re-ignited my enthusiasm


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> A small team called Our Family Forum.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=F1VF997N0V1
> 
> ...



The feeling is mutual. I'm joining your crew on a 'holiday trek" because not only is base camp a phenomenal idea, but you guys were awesome guests.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

Win-win


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Nov 22, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Dunno.........17 I think but me only on it for 36 cpu days



20 and counting so far.


----------

